#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Off we go ! Our little home construction in deep Issan

## nigelandjan

Our time has come ,, sorry a lot more to do yet I know but just to get you started with the idea I,ll kick it off now , the actual build will begin 11/ 11 /13 just over 1 weeks time.

Jan asked me 18 months ago if she saved up half for this would I chuck in the other half ,, was a no brainer course I would , so we worked and saved and now here we go.\\

This will NEVER be where I live full time , it is only a small 1 bed / 1 bath/ 1 kitchen/ living area + outside balcony , built on the family plot shared by 3 other houses on about 3 rai of land.

If I decide to retire in Thailand it will be down in the gulf area Cha am or the like ,, mabe Lanzarote with visits to here ,, nevermind we will hopefully have a reasonable place to stay in relative comfort , instead of what I have to live in at the moment here.


We are building with a more traditional block around 200 mm as supplied and made by our builder ( more about him later ) 

The blocks arriving lastnight on a rather nice wagon and drag all 30 tons of em ,, driven by a lad I would guess about at least 19 years old ,, tidy little driver to ,, I asked him if I could back it into the plot as I have driven one of these for many years , but he was having none of that with his new truck , so he dropped the trailer outside , to be uloaded through the fence and brought the lorry in to the plot.





Ok here is the plot in the jungle ,, this is gonna be blessed tommorow , so no action yet 









Here is the young driver with the load to be offloaded by hand 











Everyone mucking in to unload the trailer










Think it had cowshit in before on the previous load ,, either that or dinner was nearly ready  :mid: 





 3 small trees in the way so I got this nice young man to remove them for us today ,, he told me 500bht a tenner in our lingo ,, will do for me  :Smile:   I paid him then he gave me 100 back saying he was only joking ,, put a lump in my throat , so I gave it back to him . 







Went and ordered a 5 metre leccy post to get the leccky in 1000bht delived so well happy on that one .








Hopefully will be delivered on this ,, and NO I wont be backing that one in  :Smile: 











Ok sorry thats it for now were kinda underway ,, fingers crossed etc will update as and when I can ,, sorry its a bit hit and miss here at the mo , but will do my best to keep it going  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Hope this lots uploaded ,, sorry if its not worked

----------


## jizzybloke

Good stuff Nige, keep it coming!

----------


## Mr Lick

Great pics Nigel and good luck with the build. Don't forget to also provide us with an artists impression

----------


## Iceman123

Great start - really look forward to the progression.

----------


## boloa

Best of luck...I love these building threads  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Good luck with it. Following with interest. Is there room for a pool?  :Wink:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good one nige, best of luck to you both

----------


## Yasojack

Looks a beautiful peaceful spot away from the soi dogs, good luck with the build.

----------


## Nokturnal

Congratulations and good luck Nige!

Hope it goes as smooth as possible.

----------


## Bettyboo

> driven by a lad I would guess about at least 19 years old


That lad is no older than 12!

Good luck, Nige - nice start.  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

Nice that you have lots of big trees.

----------


## charleyboy

Good luck Nige. 
BTW. I like them there blocks!

----------


## Dillinger

good luck Nige, hope you're having fun up there

----------


## somtamslap

> This will NEVER be where I live full time





> built on the family plot shared by 3 other houses


Good call, Nigel.

I'm about to bang up a 'For Sale' sign at the front of my humbling dwellings.

Fuck these people.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good luck with the blessing and the build...

----------


## Koetjeka

I hope you'll have a blessed build Nigel (and Jan too of course). 

What kind of blocks did you order? They seem to be completely hollow?

----------


## Neo

Good luck Nige!

----------


## palexxxx

Good luck Nige,  nice scenery where you are.  Which province is it?  All the Ban Pak's that I've found on Google Maps are on the skinny bit of Thailand on the sea (certainly not in Isaan).

----------


## terry57

Onya Nige,  good luck with it all EH, you are one the good guys.

----------


## patsycat

Good luck, and enjoy your hols!!

----------


## Bower

The very best of luck to you both. Hope it all goes smoothly for you

----------


## stevefarang

Good luck to the two of you. Have you got a floor plan layout ?

And you're not using PD House ???  LOL    :smiley laughing: 

Chai-yo!!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Thank you all for your kind remarks and repo sent.
. 

I, ll do my best to post what I can,  but tinternut ain't good here,  toffee comes to mind.  

Please bear with me I, ll do my best

----------


## Bangyai

Nice looking plot Nige. Should be very cosy with all those shade giving trees. I bet when its finished you'll like living in it for short periods more than you thought you would. Hope it goes smoothly.

----------


## Takeovers

> What kind of blocks did you order? They seem to be completely hollow?


For a moment I thougt those blocks are styrofoam and to be filled in with concrete. Some people used this kind of blocks if they are building their own houses. Easy to set the wall straight without experience and strong because of the concrete filled in. Also quite well insulating because of the styrofoam. But that was a while ago when insulation rules were not as strict as they are now.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> But that was a while ago when insulation rules were not as strict as they are now.


What rules?

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
> But that was a while ago when insulation rules were not as strict as they are now.
> 
> 
> What rules?



Here in Germany. The rules for insulation are very strict for new builds to conserve heating energy. Madly strict, really.

----------


## astasinim

Good luck with the build Nige and Jan. I will look forward to seeing things progress. Stay in touch and watch out for Somtamslap inviting himself up and trying to unload Por onto you.

----------


## sabang

> This will NEVER be where I live full time ,


Hey, that's what I said when I put this pile up in Ubon. All the best with the build mate.

----------


## Yemen

Good Luck Ninge. I agree that you might spend more time there than you think now.

----------


## bobforest

Nige and Jan,

All the best with the build - looking forward to seeing it develop.

Don't forget the vegetable garden (and the rhubarb!)

----------


## Dillinger

I notice this question went unanswered




> What kind of blocks did you order? They seem to be completely hollow?


Looks a tad messy

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Wishing you both all the very best on your build, sorry for belated wishes, I only just seen your thread.

Cheers
Pete  :St George:

----------


## sunsetter

Good luck nigel and jan!

----------


## rickschoppers

Nige, glad to see you have started your building thread. I will be watching with interest and hope all goes well. It always seems the smaller the build, the fewer the problems and I hope you have very few.

Good Luck

----------


## KEVIN2008

:Smile:

----------


## jamiejambos

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Takeovers
> ...


Yes ,but this is Thailand mine Herr,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget and I had a bit of a gander today. Seems they know what they're doing and should end up with a nice little shag-pad.

The family plot is nicely done and it's pretty peaceful up there.

Sadly, Ban Dung is a bit like Mukdahan...

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Takeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


In the Netherlands we've got the following rules:
-Thermal resistance of "living spaces" (wall/roof/floor) should be at least 3,5m2K/W (which is about 140mm of insulation)
-U value of windows at least 1,65 (U value is 1/thermal resistance)

Even though 3,5 is required for roofs, most new houses already get over 5m2K/W thermal resistance.

Plans are to further enhance the regulations to 6,0m2K/W for roofs and 4,5m2K/W for walls in 2015.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Nice one Nige keep the pics coming,

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry it's been a week since some pics,  but it should all kick off properly tomorrow.  

Just a bit of an update,  we have finally ( fingers crossed ) got the water up and running, , had to bore down to 58 metres.  

Also got a 15amp leccy supply to the plot.  

Sorry it's not much,  but will update with plenty of pics ASAP.

----------


## Satonic

Good luck Nige  :Smile: 

How long are you expecting it to take to finish?

----------


## OhOh

Good to see the starting whistle has been blown. I look forward to hear about who has been sent off for swearing at the ref, which side has the best penalty taker and who walks off with the silverware.

Where are the plans, I'm itching to tell you where you should have put the water purifier.

----------


## Stumpy

Best to you two.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Ralph and everyone else once again for your very kind wishes. 

Got your number mate,  we will be over to see you for sure a bit later on, , bit busy at mo ,, we have time mate,  I'll give you a map when I see you then you can pop over if you like to see us a bit later.


Should have some new pics up this week,  sorry it's a lot different to being at home

----------


## El Gibbon

Sheesh figured you would a half dozen paintings done by now lolol.... 

Best of luck

E G

----------


## Bangyai

> ....... had to bore down to 58 metres.


Should have kept going and turned north a bit and you would eventually turn up in London.............maybe  :Smile: 

And how was the water when it came up. Had a bore drilled up on the place I used to live in the boonies of Khon Kaen but the water was pretty brackish.

----------


## nigelandjan

EG do you know an y where in Udon I can get watercolour tubes  ? 

We're gonna be in Udon Friday choosing windows + roof tiles etc,  so 2 birds with 1 stone

----------


## El Gibbon

Yep, B2S Central Mall 4th floor.  I have a set (6) of Maimeriblu that you can have. New still in the box.  They came as a bonus for something or other... a special on paper I think... but already have a set of 14 so duplicate for me.

Permanent Yellow lemon ( py 175)

Raw Sienna (PBr7)

Primary Red Magenta (PV19)

Ultramarine Light (PB29)

Permanent Green Deep (PY176  PG7)

Burnt Umber ( PBr7)

The color chart can be found here 

Gruppo Maimeri

They have a generally weird naming system so have included relative pigment info.

This set is a great set for any limited pallet user and probably excellent for landscapes.

I'll PM my phone and I can meet you at Central if you wish.

E G

----------


## nigelandjan

Right ok lads sorry bout the wait for the pics , I,m a bit limited to pic uploading access so I,ll do my best , please bear with me .


Arrival of the steel for the rebar for the footings and tieing together 









I asked why the steel looked so rusty ,, I was told mabe it was because the journey from Udon ( about an hour and a bit normally ) had taken so long ,, infact all day as it had gone via Nong Khai / Phon Phisai / following the Mekong along in a N/E direction as he couldnt read a map . Fair dues 










Ok I warned you it was a little one , and this is about the size of it ,, it is after all just a little stay a short time villa ,, well it sure will be for me anyway .










Here,s Ooooooooood  hand digging the footings out 








He,s a good lad 25 year old works with 3 sets of jumpers on to keep warm and keep the sun off , but yes he is Thai ,, so we know how it goes lol .


Rebar all in ready ,, this has been tack welded in the frames rather than wiring together , much quicker 









Readymix arrives bang on time ( ie 3 hours late but we have lights ) 









Mixer drivers feet ( before ) they became coated in soaking wet hot cement ,, wont show the after pics incaase any with a nervous disposition are looking 









Our electric pole is finally erected ,, now this has been waiting patiently untill Sat morn when all the lads from the village can come to help and top up on Lao Khao during the event . I have now just been informed by the wife now its 7 metres high she wants the timber extension painted WTF !!  its been on the poxy floor all week ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,oh I get it 









Here we are end of the first week up 3 courses on the footings ,, some of the spoil / infill put in and compacted another 10 ton to be added then compacted then 10 ton of hin kook ( hardcore ) compacted plus plastic membrane to keep damp from rising then more rebar then a poured slab / floor .

Also these first 3 courses of blocks will be filled solid with cement .

This forms the base / platform 600mm / 3 steps up off the ground for our little pile to be built on .







The base of the leckky post cemented 1 metre into the ground ,, nice and secure and nice and high to give plenty of clearance on the road it crosses .






Ok lads thats about it for this week ,, will be back with more next week ,, I can answer any questions on my tablet but cannot post pics , so fire away if you like .


Will just mention , I had my first head in my hands moment yesterday at Home Pro.

As you know this is a bit of a basic chalet so really in the scheme of things when choosing a toilet and basin I,m not looking for one with LED lights under the rim , just a basic bog / seat / basin ,,,,,,,,,,,,, spots the set end of the isle ,,, " This one ok dear ?" 

     Yes yes yes came the reply ,,,,,,,,,,,, then the 15 thousand Thai options started ,,,,,, do you want that seat ? yes

do you want that handle on the toilet ?      YES   do you want this plug ? YYYEEEESSSSSSS!!! 

     do you wa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I,m outta here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stevefarang

Wait until your missus gets to kitting out the kitchen Nigel. LOL

Nice, simple little place to hang your hat.

----------


## Koetjeka

Nice pictures! I've got no clue how small or big it is though (no dimensions and scale 1:75 -_-). 

I'm loving those concrete bricks, they seem really easy to handle and easy to stack. Is there any mortar (or adhesive) involved to keep the bricks together?

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry ,, size wise its about 4 metres across ,, so bathroom 2.4 mtrs by 4.00 metres

bedroom about 4 mtrs by 4 mtrs

living / kitchen area about 5mtrs by 4 mtrs 

outside balcony / covered living area about 5 mtrs by 3. something mtrs  sorry cant remember . 

Think the kitchen will be on the back burner this year Stevo ,, not sure I was gonna cobble myself one together before we came out here , but I think she has other ideas now ,, we,ll see , if she sees sense we might just,,,,,,,,,,,oh no lets not even go there

----------


## El Gibbon

Which wall is north, for the glass wall in the studio?  North light the best ya no

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes KJ they are glued together ,, and ofcourse rendered ,, they have stirred interest in the village today ,, lots of local builders scratching theyre  heads wondering how the pillars are gonna go inside em

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry bout yesterday EG we had " issues " in Home Pro

Plenty more time eh ?

I doubt I will be there long enough to paint much mate ,, the bog wall kinda faeces N/ E direction

----------


## Bettyboo

Looking good, Nige - interesting looking bricks.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## charleyboy

Lego bricks. I think they look great... and level!

----------


## Koetjeka

> Yes KJ they are glued together ,, and ofcourse rendered ,, they have stirred interest in the village today ,, lots of local builders scratching theyre  heads wondering how the pillars are gonna go inside em


Nice! 

I suppose those holes are right on top of each other so you can put the pillars inside the wall? If that's so, I'm gonna use those bricks for sure!

----------


## terry57

That will be a fine little gaffer Nig, all you need is A/C, internet connectio,n TV and you're up and running.

I would be building nice big verandahs around that house and its outside living mostly. 

Good stuff.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Tel, , yes indeed a nice air con unit for the bedroom is in the budget. 

There will be no tv or Internet, , only my mobile 3G

----------


## ralphlsasser

Nigel,
Your house looks plenty big for you and Jan. I made mine too big, so a lot of space that doesn't get used and it's only a 1500 sq. ft. After seeing your plan, I should have made mine the same as your's.
Why isn't the columns tied in with the slab? Where are they going?

----------


## Bangyai

Love the idea Nige....small is beautiful !  Will be doing a similar thing on Ms Bangyais land in a year or two. Getting too old to look after a big place. Just want a small house on a big bit of land for a change rather than the other way around.

----------


## Chrisinoxted

Looks very good so far how about some views of the area i bet its not like here at the moment it starting to be cold 
Just keep it going mate best of luck you deserve it all and of course that lovely lady of yours  Chris

 :kma:

----------


## bobforest

Nigel

I was going to ask about the positioning of the columns as well. Aren't they supposed to be embedded in the concrete base for stability?

I like your idea of a small pad. I wish that I had gone 'small house and big land' when I purchased something in Thailand. I've got this great big place, of which much of it hardly gets used as most of the living is done in the 8m x 5m sala. 

In hindsight, what I should have done is bought the same area of land (2 rai) and built a series of small resort-like structures around the land, linked by covered walkways.

Oh well - next time...

Looking forward to your progress.

bobforest

----------


## nigelandjan

Right ok lads in case anyone has missed it for the final time 

I WAS BEING FACETIOUS WHEN I MENTION PILLARS BEFORE 

THERE ARE NO PILLARS. 

What we have here is a little purpose built occasional stay home villa,  designed by an English guy ( me ) ,, with some help full input from another English guy ( Marmite ) and is now being built by an English guy ( Andy ) . 

It very much takes the form and build traditionally found back home. 


Several of you have mentioned going smaller,  in fact I shall make dam sure our next permanent long stay home in Thailand or wherever will only ever be a 2 bed 2 bath place.

Apart from the looking after reasons anyone with a Thai family will understand why.

----------


## nigelandjan

I'll post a few pics of the area for you Chris, , will be next weekend mate

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Looking forward to seeing the work get going. I'll try and pop up in a few weeks to see how it's going and to visit some more fantastic restaurants in the area  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Ok mate, , in the meantime I'll keep practising me U turns and driving against 2 lanes of oncoming traffic in the opposite direction,  I know that impressed you, , I'm almost kinda half Thai now. 

  Best bring the cool box with the sarnies   :Smile: 

 Welcome anytime as you well know,  just give us a quick call before hand,  we might well be  ( relative )  visiting, , all though I think we only have another 343000 to see for we go home in March   :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I will contact M and hopefully get a ride with him to join in, marmite is my designated driver for our "sunshine club" outings

----------


## nigelandjan

Pity the poor Midget squashed  b etween you 2

----------


## jizzybloke

Where does the hammock go?

----------


## peterpan

And where is my room Nig?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> And where is my room Nig?


Sorry pete , but Nigel told me your room double as the shiter :smiley laughing:

----------


## patsycat

And my room?

----------


## Wasp

Nigel ............   You keep asking people to bear with you but I am finding this a really interesting item .   And the photos are excellent . 

   Waiting a bit impatiently for the next installment now .   

                  Best to you .

                                                        Wasp

__________________________________________________  _____________________

----------


## Chittychangchang

Good thread, i'm keen to see more pics of the construction.
Regards
CCC

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Sorry bout yesterday EG we had " issues " in Home Pro
> 
> Plenty more time eh ?
> 
> I doubt I will be there long enough to paint much mate ,, the bog wall kinda faeces N/ E direction


All I can say Nigel is prepare, the issues on your build are sadly just beginning. Maybe not from your builder, but all the other dickheads you must deal with for various things.

----------


## Takeovers

> And my room?



You will get a nice willow basket with a nice pillow I am sure. Perfect for cats. :Smile: 

Nice thread, Nigel.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well the thing is Wasp I guess people will  be used to the kinda speed I post at from home on my Mac book plus the fibre optics it runs through, , this is very different in the jungle with 0.3 mgb of treacle.

Anyway just to keep you all updated before the pics at the weekend,  you won't be disappointed,  this week,  things certainly are taking shape!

----------


## astasinim

Sounds good Nige. Looking forward to more.

----------


## Wasp

> Well the thing is Wasp I guess people will  be used to the kinda speed I post at from home on my Mac book plus the fibre optics it runs through, , this is very different in the jungle with 0.3 mgb of treacle.
> 
> Anyway just to keep you all updated before the pics at the weekend,  you won't be disappointed,  this week,  things certainly are taking shape!


Yes ..... but we don't see that it takes longer or is slower .  If one post took a split second and the next one took 2 days I wouldn't know ! I just see the post when it appears and your photos are lovely .  Very clear - well framed - nice and big - and appropriate .  Just a damn good thread you have going here Nige !    And I have no way of knowing if it came through a fibre optic or a ton of treacle !!     I'll have a cup of coffee and some toast and biccies ready for the weekend post !

                                            regards              Wasp  ::chitown:: 



__________________________________________________  ____________________
__________________________________________________  ____________________

----------


## nigelandjan

Thank you kindly Wasp for your words of encouragement very much appreciated. 

If you or indeed any one reading has done a photo thread you will know it takes a certain amount of effort to get it all together.

I try to make it interesting  as I can as we go along with a bit of humour  injected where I can.

Anyone who knows me,  knows I don't take life too seriously.

----------


## Roobarb

> If you or indeed any one reading has done a photo thread you will know it takes a certain amount of effort to get it all together.


Agree 100% with that.

I really have the deepest respect for all our 'correspondents in the field' (I wanted to avoid the expression 'bush reporters') who after a long day of frustration are then happy to relive their day's pain and misery through the circle of hell that is uploading pics to post on Teakdoor with an erratic broadband connection.  

Good on yer Nige, keep us updated as you can.  As Wasp said, a damn good thread so far for us armchair observers  ::chitown::

----------


## Takeovers

Really love the thread.




> I asked why the steel looked so rusty


I would be worried it does not look rusty enough. As far as I know the formation of a good rust coating is usually induced because it bonds much better with the concrete around it. I have never seen rebar that was not well rusted here in Germany.

----------


## terry57

Posting up a decent Photo thread usually means putting aside a day. My last one I started around 9.00AM and finished at 10 PM. 

That's an average one consisting of 5 pages on a fast Internet connection.

----------


## nigelandjan

Tel when I get a decent connection I am looking fwd to going through your last one mate,, sorry all them pics you have about Vietnam jam this poxy thing solid.

Will get there mate and will appreciate it. 

I can just about send greens but cannot comment in the report box 

khor that krup and all that.

BTW  were above window height here now with the blocks,, marching on,, gonna get a water tank and drive pump to walk it into the build soon.

----------


## nigelandjan

BTW ..... Take cover  I was being facetious about the rust, , sorry

----------


## Bettyboo

We love you Nigel, we do, we love you Nigel, we do, we love you Nigel, we do, ooooooooooooooooooo, Nigel we love you...

Now, get on with those farkin pics, mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> BTW ..... Take cover I was being facetious about the rust, , sorry


My bad. Sometimes I don't get that when I should.

----------


## Chrisinoxted

Im really glad that this is going to be a very british looking dwelling he he 

 :kma:

----------


## bankao dreamer

My builder had the same reaction when he saw your bricks as a farm labourer did when he first saw a threshing machine.

----------


## nigelandjan

^555  yes I can imagine ,, its the talk of the backarseend of somewhere here now .


Anyway I am gonna try to upload a few pics today ,, sorry this crap place I,m uploading from has all dodgy software and I,m about pissed with closing 20 warning windows every click ,, so I will go to the SIL,s hospital tomorrow to finish up.


Now then we have all the base filled and compacted with earth then some hin kook and plastic membrane then rebar ready to pour the floor.

CPAC have the job this time ,, although he wanted the trees cut so he didn't scrath his new lorry ..

----------


## nigelandjan

And we have strictly come dancing in cement ,, please don't try this at home !

----------


## nigelandjan

Once the dust had settled the next morning we could see a nice screeded slab floated off nicely ready to take our tiles later on.

The shower tray area has been reserved ready to form a nice sloping area for the drain hole ,, meanwhile alongside to the right a bit  the old poop shoot has been firmly installed .







Now these 3 layers of blocks up to floor level are to be filled with cement with stone plus in certain areas re bar is added ,, all in all a bloody solid lump to work up from .

----------


## nigelandjan

Going UP !

----------


## nigelandjan

This is where the kitchen come living area will be

----------


## nigelandjan

One of th elads who normally makes the blocks has joined us this week to help ,, mixing concrete to pour into some of the blocks in the balcony wall .





And I am sorry lads that's it from me for today ,, I just cant be arsed closing 20 odd windows every click telling me I am using illegal software ,, will be back tomorrow hang in cheers Nigel

----------


## charleyboy

Great. Bit like a big boy's Lego set!

----------


## Bettyboo

There's a lot to love about those bricks. Are they expensive, Nige? Easy to source?

----------


## nigelandjan

The blocks are around 45bht each Betty,  and as I said before Andy the guy putting it all together for us also has one of the factories here that make them.

I believe it's a franchise operation with the blocks ( but don't quote me )

----------


## nigelandjan

I can tell you a little on the practical side of these blocks now the walls are just about nearly 3 metres high, ,,, out the front where the balcony is,  it's like the usual furnace like full on heat,  take a stroll inside to the inside shaded block area and the drop in temperature is incredible.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Looking good nige, i would love to check it out, i am planning a trip to udon early next month, mind if i drop in for a nosy? your somewhere around there eh ?

----------


## nigelandjan

We both love it anyway the way it's taking shape.

It's all going up at a rate of knots and the sooner we are in the better,  at the moment we are staying in a room in one of the family homes about 7 foot by 9 foot so it's cosy to say the least.

Coupled up with the fact that the toilet door has an alarm on it wired up to the other 3 houses on the plot to alert them all  to assemble by the bog door and talk to me as I am vacating my bowels.


The new house has 3 doors all with locks on them and signs made up ready with rude words in Thai ,, the second one translated means OFF !!!!

----------


## nigelandjan

:St George:  :St George:  :St George:

----------


## nigelandjan

Love to see you BLD mate, , will pm you my number, , your welcome anytime ( if you can find us )

----------


## boloa

I've never seen a house built like this before in Thailand...It's looking great but we ( I ) need more pictures please   :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

Nigel - delighted to see the first pic was a great big lorry squeezed into a tiny little space - you've not lost the plot yet...   :Smile: 

Sorry to hear that the IT side is causing you so much grief but hell, it wouldn't be a TD build if there wasn't some form of disaster.  Glad at least the important bit - i.e. getting the house built - is going to plan.

To echo others, I'm interested to see how the 'Lego brick' construction pans out.  Looks a really sensible way of doing things.

Thanks for hanging in there with the updates.

----------


## nigelandjan

Shame the old doc seems to have flounced off , it would have been nice to have his ten pence worth, , all though love him or hate him he has over the years contributed a lot to the build threads if nowt else.

Having said that ending up where he did I can't blame him for leaving the building, , 

Have noticed a few new faces in here though   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snakeeyes

Nigel , great job , expensive bricks nearly £1 a brick , saying that the brick is well designed and the house will withstand a tornado for sure and as for DrAndy he is about for sure , still sulking , God bless him ,  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> And we have strictly come dancing in cement ,, please don't try this at home !


Are they seriously walking with their bare feed in concrete? It can be quite dangerous as the PH-value is 13-14 and can cause severe burn wounding.

----------


## snakeeyes

Thai's feet are like leather .

----------


## BKKKevin

Initially you said the blocks were going to be filled with concrete on the first 3-4 base courses... Your latest pics show concrete fill much higher?...

Also what is the total block count you will need to complete the project?

----------


## terry57

> Looking good nige, i would love to check it out, i am planning a trip to udon early next month, mind if i drop in for a nosy? your somewhere around there eh ?





Ah fuk it,

I'm coming up as well for a look see, bring a cartoon of Dark Beer Lao with ya.   :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Cmon down Tel,  more the merrier,  

I should get the rest of the pics up later today from this week,  they're worth a look.  

Kevin it is only in the first 3 layers,  it just gets poured around window / door lintel areas with reb ar for support. 

Not sure on block count,  will go out with me abacus a bit later

----------


## stevefarang

It's coming along nicely Nigel and looks good. Definitely keep posting pics when you can !

Cheers,
Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks Stevo will do mate.  The Internet shop I used to use in Ban Dump was gutted yesterday so I had to use another place full of dodgy software on pc, s running with diesel powered celeron chips.

Gonna use the SIL, s  lappy on her hospital wi fi today.

It's very frustrating at times especially when your used to instant access like at home.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thanks Stevo will do mate.  The Internet shop I used to use in Ban Dump was gutted yesterday so I had to use another place full of dodgy software on pc, s running with diesel powered celeron chips.
> 
> Gonna use the SIL, s  lappy on her hospital wi fi today.
> 
> It's very frustrating at times especially when your used to instant access like at home.


No excuses now - get them pics up (after another snooze of course)!

----------


## nigelandjan

Trying mate,  here goes my first go on my own loading pics direct from my pad.

If some Japanese porn comes up either blame or thank Marmite as he showed me the ropes

----------


## nigelandjan

Whay !! We're off now 



A view down the rear side showing the window areas being formed

----------


## nigelandjan

The bathroom end

----------


## nigelandjan

Filling in around the balcony area 3 blocks solid

----------


## nigelandjan

A view of the front door area,  we're putting in a 900mm reasonable middle of the road quality wood door.

----------


## astasinim

Looking good Nige. Coming on fast.

----------


## nigelandjan

I have sourced 3 nice seasoned tree trunks from my bill and this nice guy Tony is a dab hand with the chain saw,, he's cut me 3 posts 2.7 mtr high with 500mm at the base cut and shaped to 100mm square, these will sit in the front balcony wall where I'm gonna make a frame to the house to provide a roof shade for the balcony

----------


## nigelandjan

A view of proceedings looking in from the road

----------


## nigelandjan

Living room / bedroom wall coming on

----------


## bsnub

Go Nig!

----------


## charleyboy

I can't say enough about those bricks...They look awesome!

You'll probably have one of the 'squarest' houses in Issan, Thailand...The whole fookin' world!

----------


## nigelandjan

The front door lintel formed with re bar and poured concrete

----------


## nigelandjan

One of the window frames being formed

----------


## nigelandjan

Here is the last view for today along the front.  I hope you are enjoying the pics I kept my promise today and the good news is now thanks to MTD now I can upload pics on a daily basis

----------


## Dillinger

Coming on Nige, What colour are you gonna paint it after ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ He told me that the outside will be pink with cerise around the bottom metre or so.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ That was just between you and me!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Sorry mate - me and my big mouth!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The builds looking good but where's the jap porn?

----------


## terry57

I can see nice verandahs hanging off that gaff and a nice bit of outside living. 

Good amount of tree coverage.

----------


## snakeeyes

Nigel have you thought about a name for your house ? .

Little house on the prairie .

----------


## Bangyai

> I can't say enough about those bricks...They look awesome!


They do. Never seen the like before. Not sure on their conductive properties but they're priced like Q blocks. The cavity suggests good insulation. Might be better if you could fill them with insulating foam but probably not worth the extra cost. 
You wanna be cool ....get air con.

----------


## stevefarang

> Nigel have you thought about a name for your house ?


I suggest "The Lego House"...

Pics look great Nigel. Thanks for posting them !

----------


## Chittychangchang

Thanks for posting

CCC

----------


## bankao dreamer

My builder thinks now that if the Burmese or Khmer invade they will all be safe in your house, Although the thought that everything is straight is troubling him greatly. 

Nice one Nige glad its going well.

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok a new update for today, , our grand design before it gets a good coating

----------


## nigelandjan

Now some of you have noted you haven't seen a build like this on TD before,  and you sure won't have seen one of these being used either, , a terylene gun from the UK to give a nice keying coat for the render 50/50 sand and cement.

----------


## nigelandjan

A close up of the new surface  will be rock hard in a couple of days

----------


## nigelandjan

Here we are 2 weeks and a day in and we're on first fix electrics

----------


## nigelandjan

Slots cut in tv area for sockets 







Ok lads that's it for today  , see what tomorrow brings, , oh btw the steel roof plates have been set in concrete up on the top storey of blocks, , I may climb up tomorrow and grab a pic for you,  all though Peter Pan did advise Marmite and me we was  a pair of fat ( naughty word rhymes with ducks )

----------


## Bettyboo

Beautiful, Nige - keep up the good work. This build is record breaking!

----------


## charleyboy

> a terylene gun


It used to be a finishing 'coat' in the UK. On top of the rendering.

Used one of those fooker's many moons ago. Hand cranked!



I actually did a wall in the house with the coloured mixture.

----------


## nigelandjan

Lucky for you I can't copy and paste Chas on this pad 555

----------


## peterpan

Its coming on well Nig, and I was enjoying the chat with your missus, my daughters thought Jan was great, we enjoyed the day.

Sorry I did call you and Marmite a couple of  fat ducks.

----------


## nigelandjan

Too late now mate I'm a sensitive little duck,  all though I can't say the same about your chauffeur.  

Glad you enjoyed the day, , us to take care yourself mate

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ive definalatey got to check this out, don't be surprised when me and mrs bld show up. Need anything brought over from Laos? A mate of mine in udon always requests Brussels sprouts(frozen)reckons they give him a Johnson that won't quit, the Viagra of the vegetable world he reckons, he is even older than peterpan to

----------


## nigelandjan

A nice bottle of that dark stuff Terry keeps on about would be lovely to try mate,  no make my order 2 bottles please the wife would like one to.

You will all be made very welcome,  if you let us know in advance we can go to civilisation to get some food to cook for you no probs

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Here we are 2 weeks and a day in and we're on first fix electrics


I'd have a word with Andy. Those back-boxes are nowhere near wonky. WTF is he playing at?!?!? Farang ba!  :bananaman:

----------


## nigelandjan

I'll go and bang em up a bit tomorrow, , we don't wanna confuse the locals too much.

----------


## rickschoppers

Nige, I am thinking about building a structure on my other piece of land that lies on the main road. It would be about 30 meters long and about 20 meters wide which would be split in thirds for three shop spaces. Nothing fancy, but I am wondering what the cost would be using your lego blocks versus posts and Thai block with rendering. Do you happen to have a cost per square meter for your lego block? I seem to remember seeing a piece price, but not a sq meter price.

I will be arriving back in Udon this Friday and would like to take a look at your build if you don't mind. It looks extremely strait and tidy, which is unusual for this country. Great choice!

----------


## rickschoppers

One more question Nige. Do the blocks have to be rendered, or can they just stand on their own? I rather leave them raw without rendering, if possible.

----------


## nigelandjan

Rick 2 answers, , yes and yes come on down, ,, I'll pm you my number great to see you.

I'd like to  come and see yours a bit later to.

You can discuss with the builder,  but I can tell you know he's  booked solid for about a year I believe

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Thanks for the number Nige. I will be contacting you soon as I mentioned in my message reply. Are the blocks for sale without the builder? My BIL has been doing block work for about 30 years and should be able to figure things out since it will just be a simple structure.

You are welcome anytime to my place. I will give you the coordinates or directions once I see you and we can compare notes. 

Great progress on the build!!

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Rick btw I have told you wrong, , you can build without render. 

Also you can have the blocks without the builder BUT  THERE IS A BUT OK, ,,, You can discuss about this with Andy when you come ok

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks again Nige. Looking forward to seeing your build and chatting. If you know your sat nav coordinates, go ahead and PM them to me. I get lost with the simplest of directions. If you do not know what they are, I will spend a week trying to find you, if need be. :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

Blimey, talk about a rapid build! Great stuff Nigel. Keep it going.

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## stevefarang

Dang !!   That's fast !!

Looks good Nigel !

----------


## peterpan

Do tell me Nigel, how are Thais going to negotiate their way around a post less build ? 

I will purchase a GPS before the weekend so hopefully I will be able to find my way back again.
I should be able to manage some duck food for you as well.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will purchase a GPS before the weekend


Who's going to operate it for you?

----------


## peterpan

I have more chauffeur offers than just you, I have spent the morning with my nice American friend down the road, and lunchtime with the nice American next door.   
So one could say I am all Americanized now.

----------


## nigelandjan

Red sent ^

Ok now here is the view my wife will have doing the washing up

----------


## nigelandjan

Roof beginning to take shape today,, sorry photobucket seems to be blurring some pics

----------


## Bettyboo

Very interesting, Nige - quite different from other builds. (Is the roof structure resting on the walls? How is the roof held by the foundations?)

You'll be needing to create some usable outdoor space?

----------


## nigelandjan

A closer look up on the roof frame

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry Betty I thought I covered that earlier.

Metal plates are made up with feet welded on em, , then concrete is poured in some of the top blocks and the plates are set into that,, then the long beams are welded to them etc.


Outdoor area will be a covered balcony on the front,  table,  gas hob etc meanwhile I shall be round the back in a little painting cave with NO ENTRY signs

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## nigelandjan

This will be my outdoor area

----------


## nigelandjan

I got the turntable ready for Pat ^

----------


## nigelandjan

The lads coming toward the end of another day, , can't be easy up and down all day humping metal and welding in this heat. 

I think they do a good day 6am start till 4pm plus each day,, I know they're Thais  and come with there ways but I'd be pleased to have them work for me.





Ok that's it for today

----------


## peterpan

Well done Nig, I'm gonna have a cold one with my new American pals,(no brittles allowed). 
Will make an exemption for Nig and jan so have one your self, you done well.

----------


## bankao dreamer

I have been putting in my own fence nige it has opened my eyes to how these guys work in the heat.  To many times falangs sit in the shade slagging them off. Try working for an hour and then bitch something is not straight. .

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes and you look a fit young man to mate,, you can imagine how some fat old past his sell by date lump like me feels.

No joking aside I really appreciate what the lads are doing 

TBH,  I really appreciate what anyone does for me over here,  I know at times it must be soul
destroying for them banging away day after day for so little

----------


## Bettyboo

> Sorry Betty I thought I covered that earlier.
> 
> Metal plates are made up with feet welded on em, , then concrete is poured in some of the top blocks and the plates are set into that,, then the long beams are welded to them etc.
> 
> 
> Outdoor area will be a covered balcony on the front,  table,  gas hob etc meanwhile I shall be round the back in a little painting cave with NO ENTRY signs


Maybe you did, and I missed it...  :Smile: 

I suppose it has to be very straight (i.e. flat); did they have the spirit level out? So, these lego bricks are stronger then (with the filling) and allow the weight of the roof structure on them. Interesting way to go - if all's ok, then makes sense for  a bungalow.

Outside areas will be nice - how much overhang will this method allow; will you get 3 metres or so? I was gonna go for big overhangs, but the FiL reckoned it's quicker, easier, cheaper and more flexible to build separate structures as we have plenty of space...

It's bloody super fast this build. Excellent effort. I wonder if I can convince my builders to do the same? The worry is, without close attention, they don't wanna do anything they haven't done before...

----------


## nigelandjan

Spirit levels? ?? Bloody he'll mate he's had them theodolite thingys plus spirit levels, , this place is being built ready for the 2079 earthquake!  

I think we've been going 14 days now,  hope to be in around another 16 days time.

I'm ordering the curtains tomorrow!

----------


## Dead Metal

Looking very good, excellent job.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks DM

----------


## woolyback

same builder building my house . nice chap, well to be honest a very nice chap . and clever comes up with all sorts of ideas . i will post some photos for you all when i work out how .

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok WB where are you mate?  
I'm all ways out and about,  can call in and go through a few brain surgery manuals to give you the basics of posting pics on here  :Smile:

----------


## snakeeyes

You should have bought a 40ft container and cut a few windows and a doors in it and put a roof on it , would have saved you a few baht , your building is a very square looking building ? , great design ,   :Smile: 

 :Sorry1:

----------


## peterpan

I think its a compact and economical  design, contrasts with the new build Mansions up here. 
Built by people that have never previously owned, but aspire to a castle.  
So after selling their box in Manchester or Newcastle, they see what sort of ostentation their wife can't afford, and want to build the  biggest castle they can. 

So Nig and Jans is a modest, but well built place is refreshingly simple, amongst the newly minted in Udon.

----------


## snakeeyes

^
Lets be honest it's very far from a castle , a 2 year old would have designed a better house ,  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

It is built for purpose SE, s  its just a practical little place for us for the occasional stay,  as and when I'm gone  the wife will no doubt live here full time,  possibly she would extend a bit,  but I doubt it she is really happy with it so that's all that matters.

Back home in the UK I have the oldest car in the street ( but it's mine ) not the banks,  I have nothing to prove,  I'm happy with life as it is and if that means stopping occasionally in a house that looks like it was designed by a 2 year old,  so be it.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

I'm with you Nigel!

----------


## Koetjeka

> 


1 thing is for sure, if there will ever crash a boeing 747 into your roof, or an elephant climbs on your roof, it will not collapse! It seems to be a fairly strong structure (understated), which is a good thing nowadays!

----------


## ralphlsasser

> It is built for purpose SE, s its just a practical little place for us for the occasional stay, as and when I'm gone the wife will no doubt live here full time, possibly she would extend a bit, but I doubt it she is really happy with it so that's all that matters.
> 
> Back home in the UK I have the oldest car in the street ( but it's mine ) not the banks, I have nothing to prove, I'm happy with life as it is and if that means stopping occasionally in a house that looks like it was designed by a 2 year old, so be it.


You tell him Nigel. It's none of his damn business anyway. I haven't read where he's given you money to build it. Who is this fucker anyway? Where does he get off telling you anything about your house? As long as you and Jan are happy, that's all that matters. You go mate.

----------


## peterpan

I am as well  UD pete, simplicity is quite often more difficult to achieve than the over blown and (in my opinion Ugly). 
There is a a small development called lakeside in udon, big houses and down right ugly. In Australia the houses would be owned by Greek pimps.  

calm down ralph, although I agree 100%

----------


## Dillinger

> a 2 year old would have designed a better house


you're talking to, quite possibly the most creative, artistic, imaginative guy on Teakdoor there. I think he did mention on this thread at some stage that he gave Marmite the design job, together with a 48 piece lego set.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I think he did mention on this thread at some stage that he gave Marmite the design job, together with a 48 piece lego set.


Fuk me! My fault again and I'm not even a mod any more!

----------


## Takeovers

> I have nothing to prove


Thumbs up. Good on you.

BTW great thread.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Spirit levels? ?? Bloody he'll mate he's had them theodolite thingys plus spirit levels, , this place is being built ready for the 2079 earthquake! I think we've been going 14 days now, hope to be in around another 16 days time. I'm ordering the curtains tomorrow!


Good stuff, Nige. This build is an inspiration (mine will doubtless be the opposite).

BTW, wthat's a theodolitethingy?

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I am as well UD pete, simplicity is quite often more difficult to achieve than the over blown and (in my opinion Ugly). 
> There is a a small development called lakeside in udon, big houses and down right ugly. In Australia the houses would be owned by Greek pimps. 
> 
> calm down ralph, although I agree 100%


 
It's hard to calm down with people like him. Especially when he doesn't have any money in the project and it's none of his damn business.

----------


## Top Cat

Excellent N&J always good to see different building techniques being used in the LOS rather than the usual concrete frame structures.

As for the design its the age old argument Function v. Form. Plus its your money spend it as you see fit.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yup sure is TC glad your enjoying it. 

It's a funny old thing at times what goes on at TD,  you will get some of the lads with a grand vision and opportunity to make build the home of they're dreams and the naysayers will jump on him and tell him he's gonna loose it all. 

Then you get the opposite,  people like us building a little shack  and people have different opinions on that to  , fair enough. 

What I will say to anyone who comments either way,  if and when YOU ever get involved building anything in Thailand you might well end up with a different view as things are rarely straightforward in this process

----------


## nigelandjan

Hopefully I should have some roof on pics plus the windows in for you this week.


BTW, , anyone I send report to I'm sorry it has no comments as this pad won't allow comments

----------


## KEVIN2008

> It is built for purpose SE, s  its just a practical little place for us for the occasional stay,  as and when I'm gone  the wife will no doubt live here full time,  possibly she would extend a bit,  but I doubt it she is really happy with it so that's all that matters.
> 
> Back home in the UK I have the oldest car in the street ( but it's mine ) not the banks,  I have nothing to prove,  I'm happy with life as it is and if that means stopping occasionally in a house that looks like it was designed by a 2 year old,  so be it.


 :tumbs:

----------


## peterpan

Correct, at one time I would have knocked my balls out, just to have the  material things to impress, the biggest yacht, a house over looking the marina and yacht club.
 I didn't do too badly in those, its a cliche "Been there and done that" but now the time is right to do something  different.

Now my aspirations are limited to a nice functional house to give my daughters a good home, close to a good school and a beer fridge.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Correct, at one time I would have knocked my balls out, just to have the material things to impress, the biggest yacht, a house over looking the marina and yacht club.
> I didn't do too badly in those, its a cliche "Been there and done that" but now the time is right to do something different.
> 
> Now my aspirations are limited to a nice functional house to give my daughters a good home, close to a good school and a beer fridge.


PP, I guess we've all been through that stage in our life. Isn't it funny that when we get older we realize it was so unnecessary and child like? As my dear ole dad used to say, "a guy doesn't get a brain until he's over 40 years old." Seems to be the case with me anyway.

----------


## sabang

> simplicity is quite often more difficult to achieve than the over blown


How true. And doing things for yourself is what you do after you grow up, and quit worrying about the joneses (because they worry too much). Any place I build from now on will be as simple as i can make it- which is not the same as being as cheap as I can make it incidentally. The way I look at things, you put up a house to live in and around it, not be a slave to maintaining it.

----------


## ltnt

Well Nige, all looks good to go.  I just checked in on your thread and have not read it fully, but from what I see its what you wanted and that's all that matters.

I commenced building on Nov. 1st and have moved from foundations to second floor beams forming and ready for pour this week.  Of course its not perfect and there's plenty of errors, but then this is Thailand and you expect mistakes.  correct them, modify to acceptable standards and move on.

Poor guys work for peanuts all day long weather cold as hell, rain and still they continue to work diligently.  I am really impressed with my concrete contractor.  My builder/designer/engineer is not to be found and I think that's a blessing.

Good luck Nige and keep your head on right as you have so far.

----------


## nigelandjan

We're cracking on today lads 

Windows ( sort of in ) roof felt complete,  facia boards going on roof tiles to follow.

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile I have been busy myself around the back,  I have dug out and built a frame and concreted a base for the water tank and house pump to stand on.

----------


## nigelandjan

Not too bad for an old truck driver well past his sell by date  :Smile: 

A shot from the bedroom through to the living area,   now I must say I took this shot at midday and the felt is complete on the roofs plus 90% of the windows are in and ok I accept this is wintertime etc, but iit's still hot outside and it's incredibly COOL in here,  in fact I would go so far as to say COLD 

Ok I know it's gonna get a lot hotter generally soon BUT it's kinda all gonna help on the electric bill etc.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & ^^  :Smile:  Looking good. The fastest and one of the most intereresting builds ever...  :Smile: 




> Now my aspirations are limited to a nice functional house to give my daughters a good home, close to a good school and a beer fridge.


Why does your daughter need to be close to a beer fridge?  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok normally PM, s are just that private, , but on this occasion all I'm gonna say is I have just received a very nice apologetic PM from Snake eyes so all I can say is apology very kindly accepted all though tbh  I am a sarky  twatt at times myself  so I can take it on the chin ok.

All ways takes a bigger man to say sorry, , cheers mate no harm done, , we move on with the build

----------


## nigelandjan

> ^ & ^^  Looking good. The fastest and one of the most intereresting builds ever... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> ...


Cause it saves her walking too far to get his beer,  poor little bugger

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks ltnt, , are you doing a build thread for us to ponder over? 

If not why not?   We're all gagging for someone to fall into the bear pit  :Smile:  :St George:

----------


## stevefarang

Good job Nigel !!

So damn fast !!  This sure is not a PD House job !!!

----------


## Mickjean

That all looks good pal keep it up .

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Ok normally PM, s are just that private, , but on this occasion all I'm gonna say is I have just received a very nice apologetic PM from Snake eyes so all I can say is apology very kindly accepted all though tbh I am a sarky twatt at times myself so I can take it on the chin ok.
> 
> All ways takes a bigger man to say sorry, , cheers mate no harm done, , we move on with the build


 
Good for you Nigel. You certainly deserved one.

----------


## charleyboy

Nige. Nice to see it coming along. I especially like the roof felt, don't see much of that over here.
Makes me giggle a bit when some of the posters like the different technique!
That's how I always remember houses built in the UK, never saw a pillar to my knowledge in a straight foreward build.

PS. Should have rendered first then put on a coloured Tyrolean coating...Saved on the paint!

----------


## gusG

> Not too bad for an old truck driver well past his sell by date 
> 
> A shot from the bedroom through to the living area,   now I must say I took this shot at midday and the felt is complete on the roofs plus 90% of the windows are in and ok I accept this is wintertime etc, but iit's still hot outside and it's incredibly COOL in here,  in fact I would go so far as to say COLD 
> 
> Ok I know it's gonna get a lot hotter generally soon BUT it's kinda all gonna help on the electric bill etc.


Good luck Nige, but I think you need extra security to keep those Graffiti artists at bay.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Guys, , but there's no need to worry,  I have several copies of A4 size pictures of the ex wife going up soon, ,, taken BEFORE, ,,,, she shaved in the morning  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Once this is over Chas we'll be on our way to civilisation to come a see you mate.

I will probably have to spend 48 hours  in some kinda decontamination chamber,  but should pull through

----------


## charleyboy

^Well I hope it stays cool as there is no A/C in the guest house!

Tough fookers us Northerners!

----------


## nigelandjan

Tight gits to, , no air con? ?

----------


## bobforest

Nig

I've been a bit busy so I've found it difficult to keep up with all these building threads.

It looks great but where's the rhubarb and vegetables going?

bobforest

----------


## Loy Toy

I've just noticed this thread, as I have busy building myself but everything looks good Nigel and I hope you and Jan enjoy your new home for many years to come.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks LT good luck with your build to mate.

Bob I won't spend long enough here to grow anything mate, , it's far too expensive to live on a family plot.  ( well it is here anyway )

This ultimately is for the wife its not for me, , all though it will provide a better option for me to rest my bones in occasionally than what's on offer now.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry not really many pics to show as the lads are busy on the time consuming fiddly bits on the gable ends.

Facia boards nicely mitred up and fixed on,  then the overlap tiles screwed on over the edges to tidy it all up.

Some sand wax delivered last night so I think they are going to bed the ridge tiles on with cement today.

Sorry the pics have slowed up a bit,  but we should soon see some rendering and tiling inside

----------


## ltnt

> If not why not? We're all gagging for someone to fall into the bear pit


No build thread planned.  I think there's to many "sidewalk superintendents," to offer up one.  Actually can't seem to master the post a photo part of this site is my main reason for not posting up.

Those blocks of yours are expensive, No?  I saw those a few years ago in Phuket, but thought they were for gardens and soil barrier planters.  Nice work with them.  Are you going to stucco the walls after?

We poured 13 cu. mt. of concrete yesterday for the second floor beams.  cost per cu.mt. was 1,800 Baht. in case anyone's interested?

Thanks

----------


## nigelandjan

The blocks work out at 45bht each,  which imo isn't expensive when you consider the size,  strength,  and heat insulation factors.  

Yes it will be rendered inside and out. 

BTW, , Photobucket is a piece of piss to use to get your pics up on here

----------


## nigelandjan

Pic of roof tiles on with one of the lads filling the screw holes on the facia boards

----------


## stevefarang

All my pics are photobucket sourced. Pretty easy to do, I think.

LOL..I might have my house finally done before yours Nigel (or maybe not, your guys are F-A-S-T!!!) But I do like those blocks. How's your wife liking it so far ?

----------


## ltnt

We'll check it out.  Have done so in the past but its mind bending tedious for me.

----------


## nigelandjan

It doesn't thrill most of us mate,  but if none of us make the effort we have no picture threads and most of us like them. 

Anyway a drop of sand being carefully tipped up under the rafters

----------


## nigelandjan

Front door frame going in place,  Jan's gonna enjoy putting 3 coats of mahogany saponins on that

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking inside the bathroom door frame in place, , I do like the idea of some nice red mahogany stain on these hardwood frames

----------


## nigelandjan

The lads putting the first of the concrete rings in for the cess pits.

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## nigelandjan

Some fairly heavy going in that grey clay down there, ,

----------


## ltnt

I'll give it a try soon.  You've shamed me into at least giving it a try.

Septic seems a bit shallow Nige?  Since you'll be only in residence short periods perhaps it'll take the brunt of your offerings?

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok that's about it for today,  the ridge tiles arnt on the roof yet,  but may have a finished picture  of that tomorrow for you

----------


## nigelandjan

Well tbh ltnt,  if you saw what was on offer to eat in this region,  you would know why we don't need huge poop tanks  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

I fact thinking aloud we could run an overflow pipe from there direct to one of the other kitchens  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Nige, you may want to change those pics, Socal and Shrewd Punter will be here...  :Sad: 

Nice to see the place nearly finished; what was it, 4 days from start to end...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah we did have a couple of Buddha days in for good measure

----------


## ltnt

I live in a small moo ban with out the services of a 7/11 or golden Arches, but I have found suitable eating establishments and of course the off day evening markets to buy grub in.  When I need to re-supply western food I drive into Chiang Rai, 45 kilometers from home to Big C.  Amazing the differences in prices between Northern Thailand and Phuket.  I've also discovered several "vegetarian," restaurants in the area and I'm in heaven here.  

I'm digging my septic 4 meters deep, hopefully 6 rings or more.  One set for poop and the other for grey water.  Back-hoe not Thai back digging.

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok mate sounds good,  our grey water from the kitchen won't be going via that route,  it's gonna get drained away the other way and lost on the plot

----------


## El Gibbon

Looks more like plastic cheese replicas

E G

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ WTF has happened to that bread?


You can talk; we've seen your manky efforts (I'm sure the Midget does a good job, but you Sir!)...  :Smile: 

The OP, on the other hand, is an artist, and cooks up beautiful looking breakfasts (I've seen them on a food thread, not personally been there in the morning...).

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok just a few internal pics today,  sorry more slow fiddly bits going on.

Looking up in the bedroom where the plasterboard will be fixed

----------


## nigelandjan

Same same looking up into where the bathroom ceiling will be fixed,  once attached the boards will be rendered up to.  

A fair bit of the electric cable has been fed down inside the plastic pipe conduit to supply the sockets and switches as well today. 
Andy, s using 3 core cable with all 3 cores sheathed so it's not easy stuff to get down inside from the top of the wall height. I reckon he'll be glad when the days done today.

----------


## peterpan

I am very interested in this build because I plan to replicate it on some land I own a little way out of Udon, which is on the the route to the new university and not too far away. 
On a  route to the university is Important because one girl shows academic inclinations   

And soon I will feel the need Too rest my weary bones close to  friends so that they may come to visit me and share in my knowledge.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Andy, s using 3 core cable


I was going to use that until I saw it was about 10 times more expensive the twin core with a separate earth cable.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah but this is a quality build mate ^   :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Sounds good Pete,  well hope to see you over again when we are all done and ready to have our opening day.

----------


## aging one

Nigel,

Thanks so much for this wonderful thread. You had it planned, and now its coming to fruition. I am enamoured at the fact that you are happy as I would be with a wonderful simple structure. It is purpose built, and fits the bill.  Keep the reports coming mate.

----------


## yortyiam

^ A credit to all those involved! I'd be pleased as Punch to own/ live in it. Good on Nigel for his humour that has been the foundations ( sorry ! ) of this highly entertaining thread. Good on you, Nigel and Jan .

----------


## Dillinger

> when we are all done and ready to have our opening day.


Are the Monks gonna be there Nige. And when's it gonna be finished ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Right I've just asked the question and Andy reckons about 9 days and we're in.

Now to get this in perspective I also have to play a part as the build does not include decor that's down to me.

Also I have to do the kitchen,  I want to hand make one but I think Jan won't let me away with it..also this ain't gonna be done anytime soon,  but I will update.

----------


## nigelandjan

Now then a very big thank you for all the kind above encouragement, , it's great to see you enjoying it, , I hope when you see it finished you will share the vision I had.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Also I have to do the kitchen, I want to hand make one but I think Jan won't let me away with it


The crappy poured concrete ones are probably the most practical as they don't get eaten like timber ones.

----------


## nigelandjan

Probably right mate,  it's just that I really don't like me cheese and tomatoes sarnies to taste like mouldy concrete.

If  I kinda build a frame thing with doors on it up off the floor will that be okay?  ( ish )

----------


## Satonic

So where is the pool table, dart board and computer gaming station gonna be?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Probably right mate, it's just that I really don't like me cheese and tomatoes sarnies to taste like mouldy concrete.


Get them tiled inside and the underside of the worktop painted and they won't.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Andy reckons about 9 days and we're in.


Your foreman sounds like a top banana...

----------


## patsycat

A fridge, a table, and a couple of gas thingys with start you off.  I moved from a lovely kitchen to that, so can be done.  If you like everything fried or boiled or cold.  I miss my oven.

And a souper blender.  And the obvious square plates which i hope you brought from England.

Lovely house.  I could live there.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Lovely house. I could live there.


No you can't, Patsy - Jan won't let you!  :Smile:

----------


## El Gibbon

> Probably right mate,  it's just that I really don't like me cheese and tomatoes sarnies to taste like mouldy concrete.
> 
> If  I kinda build a frame thing with doors on it up off the floor will that be okay?  ( ish )



ST Mall - off the interchange of Rt 22 and the Ring Road opposite Big C - has modular kitchen setups, not wood.  A neighbor had one he put in, overhead cabinets etc... not too expensive and worked neat.

Might be worth a look-see

E G

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers for the info EG mate,  will give it a look,  but I don't think funds are gonna allow it this time round, mabe next year.

----------


## peterpan

Never consider ST mall, even tho its only down a road, it seemed to me to be to full of high end products and brands. 
Too expensive for me, all though it did have a full complement of super nice totty hanging around.  
The new Thaiwadsada SP? seems to more my style, seems to be more mainstream and its dammed big.

----------


## sunsetter

Great thread nige, just skimming through and catching up, coming along a treat, another reason for me to have a looksee at TD again!

----------


## El Gibbon

> Never consider ST mall, even tho its only down a road, it seemed to me to be to full of high end products and brands. 
> Too expensive for me, all though it did have a full complement of super nice totty hanging around.  
> The new Thaiwadsada SP? seems to more my style, seems to be more mainstream and its dammed big.


Have no idea what he paid for the setup, but knowing how cheap this Klunt is I would gander it wasn't much more than a decent stainless sink. 

They do carry a variety of stuff in all ranges,

E G

----------


## nigelandjan

We now have 5 copies of Charlies breakfast in this build thread  , TBH  ,, IMO  one plate of someone's breakfast in someone else's build thread is more than enough,  if another copy of that turns up I'm out of here.


Ok glad you've come back for a gander Sunny. 

Today I have been able to get my hands on a bit and have undercoated the facia boards both sides

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's all looking good, Nige. Built in a very controlled way, and to plan. WOW! Ti*NOT*T...

Any ideas on the colour of the outside paint? The roof is pretty nice - not over the top like some Thai roofs. I ask because I'm gonna have a problem in this department; I like the kinda Spanish terracotta roof colour with white walls, the missus has been pointing out pink houses and bright blue/green roofs...  :Sad:  Have you had this talk with your family yet?

----------


## nigelandjan

Now mabe some of you more experienced lads on here can tell me if  I have chosen the correct paint for the job.  

Mabe I have dropped one here I don't know,  but anyway I am so far seriously impressed with this paint,  it wasn't expensive and has given great coverage

----------


## helge

Nice scaffolding, Nigel  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I reckon that house would look lovely in orange Nige. And you'd be the envy of the Boo household :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well tomorrow I'm gonna topcoat the facia cream,  the main body of the house will be a light yellow but I'm gonna do the bottom 600mm base area a really dark brown, , you will see keep the faith mate

----------


## nigelandjan

Helge, , that scaffolding I have been kindly allowed to use by my builder Andy,,, all though it's probably just as well he didn't see Jan and me trying to assemble it today after he'd gone home  :Smile:

----------


## Chrisinoxted

Really looks very good hope Jan and her Family are wearing you out on the build 
wish i could be there to help :cmm:

  Chris

----------


## ltnt

> I reckon that house would look lovely in orange


What's wrong with orange?  I plan to use it along with a grey...grey will be the main color and the orange will be the highlight on borders and sashes.  Pink bedroom, peach living room, fully tiled kitchen...

----------


## nigelandjan

Sounds good ltnt looking forward to the pics

----------


## peterpan

Nigel, 
I  came home after  Good day watching Marmite and the lads playing cricket, expecting the latest update of the building progress, but nothing! 
what happening Nig, has progress stopped? 
or has the internet failed you out in the sticks? Update and photos required before breakfast please.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry Pete not a lot going on mate today Andy only works 5 days per week and I have painted the facia boards 3 coats today.

Will stick a pic up for you tomorrow before we come to Udon ok?  

Gonna take the MIL  with us and will take her to that nice little farang restaurant close to Marmite

----------


## Bettyboo

> the main body of the house will be a light yellow but I'm gonna do the bottom 600mm base area a really dark brown

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Gonna take the MIL with us and will take her to that nice little farang restaurant close to Marmite


I wouldn't. Peterpan says he's going there for a roast dinner tomorrow as well. Jan will spend most of the afternoon clearing up his dribble if he forgets his bib again.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Well tomorrow I'm gonna topcoat the facia cream, the main body of the house will be a light yellow but I'm gonna do the bottom 600mm base area a really dark brown, , you will see keep the faith mate


I'm sure you have a reason for painting the bottom a different color, I just don't understand......why? Maybe you could enlighten me.

----------


## Dillinger

> What's wrong with orange?


I wasn't joking, I sincerely think it would look nice in orange, or some shade of red, anything but bland white

----------


## Chittychangchang

I would go for a white exterior, helps reflecting the sun and keeping it cool during the day.
All the best

CCC

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for the heads up on that one Marmite, sounds nasty, , K EP C it is then.

The house will be painted a really light yellow colour the same as the facia boards,  this is very light,  bright and reflective.

The base to 600 mm up will be a dark brown for 2 reasons Ralph,  ,,  1. It will hide  most of the dirt which will splash up from the rain season  and,   2,, it will offer a nice colour contrast from one big slab of colour.

I have chosen orange to go in our bedroom Dill which will look nice with our chocolate brown faux plastic Chinese  headboard.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Thanks for the heads up on that one Marmite, sounds nasty, , K EP C it is then.
> 
> The house will be painted a really light yellow colour the same as the facia boards, this is very light, bright and reflective.
> 
> The base to 600 mm up will be a dark brown for 2 reasons Ralph, ,, 1. It will hide most of the dirt which will splash up from the rain season and, 2,, it will offer a nice colour contrast from one big slab of colour.
> 
> I have chosen orange to go in our bedroom Dill which will look nice with our chocolate brown faux plastic Chinese headboard.


Ok, now I understand. I've seen it all over Thailand and never knew why. I've never seen it anywhere else. Must be a Thai thing.

----------


## nigelandjan

Here you are PP  just for you I've been out and photographed before my beans on toast this morning.

This is the light yellow I painted on the facia boards

----------


## nigelandjan

A shot of the plasterboard up in the bathroom,  lovely high ceilings in here.

----------


## nigelandjan

Finally today a shot of the spaghetti where it's gonna meet the consumer unit. 


Hope you appreciate my early morning exploits PP for your delight,  BTW  we shall be in that T place around lunchtime

----------


## helge

I know that it's fly fuching, but always hurts my eye when windows/doors aren't set a same height

Done it myself

----------


## nigelandjan

Fair comment mate,  but I wanted the windows up as high as possible, , I'm not into the Thai goldfish bowl approach. 

I'm sure the family is absolutely gutted we don't have 6ft patio doors either side on the old Hong naam,, it's normally a family gathering around the shed here every time I visit.

----------


## charleyboy

Nige, where did you get the 'clout' nails?
Or are they 'clout' nails?
I like the colour of the roof tiles and the build looks solid.

I think you'll be the first person in Thailand that's done a build without any roof issues.

----------


## PAG

> Ok, now I understand. I've seen it all over Thailand and never knew why. I've never seen it anywhere else. Must be a Thai thing.


No, it's common in many countries where houses are painted (and typically old houses).

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> 
>  
> Ok, now I understand. I've seen it all over Thailand and never knew why. I've never seen it anywhere else. Must be a Thai thing.
> 
> 
> No, it's common in many countries where houses are painted (and typically old houses).


Never too late to teach an old dog new tricks. Thanks.

----------


## ltnt

Truthfully Nige I haven't made an attempt to load yet.  Procrastination.  Will your wiring be openly exposed on the surface of the block? (I think thats the only option rather than destroy the blocks integrity trying to insert pvc to hide it.)

Will you do an overhang of the front porch or leave it open for sun bathing?  Half of my house upper floor is deck, but its all covered by roof tiles.  My second floor deck is 4 meters wide on the North and 3 meters on the front East side.  Summer sun is brutal!

----------


## nigelandjan

Charlie if your on about the blacks screws in the ceiling board mate that's what they are.

Ltnt the wires all run in that thick yellow pipe you see,  they are fed down the hollow middles of the blocks, , access if ever needed is via the roof, , simply pull the wire up the pipe.

The porch will be covered eventually I have had 3 small trunks shaped up ready plus I have bought enough timber to make a frame to cover in 3 metre sheets of tin I have bought.

HOWEVER  wait for it,  er indoors now wants to use the left over roof tiles plus buy some more, , which will also void the wood plus the need to pay someone to weld up metal etc.

Which tbh is beginning to start to piss me off as I have now been informed the nice functional ready made thai kitchen units I was gonna use are not up to scratch either ( translates as I want everyone to be jealous when they walk in )  granite worktops will only suffice apparently. 

What a load of bollocks , for a little temporary now and again home.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Stick to your guns mate. She's respect you more for it as well in the long run.

----------


## Bettyboo

It's certainly getting there, and looking good...  :Smile: 

Shame the country is about to enter a long and bloody civil war, so you won't be able to live in it...

----------


## nigelandjan

I'm gonna do just that Marmite, , thing is when this was first muted it was "  could we build a little resort type chalet?  "  

You know the kinda thing for about 200000 bht all in, , it's all ready grown into this, , no if she wants an all mod cons kitchen etc she will earn the money and pay for it I'm not.

Trouble is you give em an inch etc  I'm sure some others are familiar

----------


## charleyboy

It's a hard call Nige.
If I were you, and I know I'm not. I would give the kitchen a wide birth on this trip, it's not as if you need to put one in at this moment in time?
We've all bought things on a whim only to realise later on in time that we wish we'd waited.
I wouldn't want to spend money on something that, in the near future, I wish I hadn't.

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't worry Charlie mate In ain't gonna.

I have a budget to throw at this and then that's it.

90% of the girls in this village live under corrugated iron,  they would love the basic thai pre assembled units never mind poxy granite.

Unfortunately as we have gone on in general lately she has wanted upgrades,  4 star half board holidays get the nose turned up at " I like 5 star all inc *   ok to be fair there is an element of tongue in cheek in it, , but I reckon it's also to see how far the oldcelasticvwillnstretch   vwillnstretch.

don't buy one of these poxy pads Charlie! !!

----------


## astasinim

Really coming on well Nige. Cracking thread mate.

----------


## kingwilly

Yep, sounds like she's testing the boundaries...

----------


## nigelandjan

The walls getting a good soaking pre rendering.

----------


## nigelandjan

The first bit of render on the shower divide wall

----------


## nigelandjan

Pats been busy taping and sealing the joints with plaster in the living room, , looks like I'm gonna be busy with the roller and ceiling paint very soon.

You can see where the spotlights will be in the ceiling 4 in this room,  I have gone for quite powerfull bright inbuilt spotlights about 4" diameter,  I know it's personal choice but I cannot stand that dim circular fluorescent light that is so popular here,  especially with the thousands of moths and the like that congregate in there.

----------


## charleyboy

Nige, I've seen tents go up slower than this build!

Great thread and thanks for sharing.

----------


## BKKKevin

Since you have gone HiSo high tech with your bricks I don't see why you can't begrudge her a kitchen of the same quality?...

----------


## nigelandjan

That's a great idea Kevin,  I have a 100 or so blocks left over,  I'll try and cobble together something from that lot.

Actually it's to do with the budget.

If you have a sum of money to do a build,  you can allocate a decent wedge of it for the important parts of it,  or build with balsa wood and sticky plasters,  but have a 24 carat door knob. 

Do the maths,  I did.

----------


## peterpan

As the others have said, Tuff it out Nig,if you bend on this she will get shafted on the other Thai face saving issues, latest I pads etc. ( sorry had to put that in) and my smiley is not working.

I know Face saving is part of their culture, but shes marries to a farang and its not part of "our culture" unless your a famous footballer. 
Saying that, I have meet jan and I think shes a great girl, But she is Thai, and coming with the nationality are some cultural issues.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Looking good nige, unfortunately i didnt get the time to nip over and check it out this time

----------


## ltnt

FWIW Nige, I think you would appreciate a modern kitchen facility once you do return for a relaxing long stay.

I'm camping out, as I call it now.  I use or the wife uses the poxy make-do portable sinks and shit Chinese burners.  Everything is really task worthy.  I contracted and built prior to our move in to our temporary digs a toilet and separate bath outside the old Thai wood house.  The water is pretty refreshing for mornings and evening showers.

I'm really looking forward to the completion of our new house, indoor plumbing, western kitchen and basic comforts.  

cost for a modern kitchen can't be much over what you'll be spending over time replacing and upgrading later...

Nice your wiring plan.  I found the bright lights a bit to harsh for my eyes, so will be using indirect lighting here.

----------


## nigelandjan

The house I / we live in full time will have a nice western style kitchen in it Ltnt.

This little resort style place which I doubt I will spend many days in will have some kind of functional kitchen within what little money I have to throw at it.


It's a shame so many people seem to be losing the initial idea / concept of this build.

As and when I'm gone,  no doubt the wife will move in here full time and get the kitchen design team in.

----------


## Roobarb

^ Agree Nigel, just keep it simple for now.  Most of the cooking in Isaan seems to go on outside anyway.  Conveniently enough your covered area is right outside the kitchen door so all you really need inside is a shelf for the pots and pans, a tap for the washing up and a fridge for the beer.  The rest is all fluff.

Only add to it if you find you need to.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers mate ^   If your looking for a new husband  :St George:

----------


## ltnt

> It's a shame so many people seem to be losing the initial idea / concept of this build.


Sorry Nige, just thinking of your comfort.  Never know you may like it so much you'll join us full time here?

BTW, going to "photobucket," after this message and try to up load some beginnings of our house build.  Thinking I need to do a historical on it from the land purchase to clearing and so on?  I'm going to call the thread "The beginners build."  As it is true and hope I can unleash photobucket on you.

Cheers

----------


## nigelandjan

If and when I retire Ltnt,  it will be Thailand, ,, Cha am area OR 

Lanzarote  any area close to the sea.

Whichever it is this little place will provide a bolt hole for the occasional ( in my case ) family visits

----------


## Bettyboo

> It's a shame so many people seem to be losing the initial idea / concept of this build.


Stick to your guns, Nige - these nutters don't know what they're talking about...  :Smile: 

You had a vision, set a plan and have gone about it in a highly functional and successful manner; stick to the masterplan!

----------


## nigelandjan

You got all this to come Betty mate,  get your tin hat on!

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry not many pics today,  the lads are hard at work but these things take time.

Jays been out the back today busy sorting out our pipe and septic tank area.

----------


## nigelandjan

Andys been rendering in the bedroom and doing umpteen other things.

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile a quick picture not a good one as I can't really get in the bathroom,  but I think Pats just about done in here.

----------


## patsycat

It's not me folks, just to get that cleared up!!

----------


## charleyboy

If I'm not mistaken, Nige. That's a scratch coat, rendering to go on top.

----------


## nigelandjan

You are correct Chas mate, , it's just that I call it rendering  as opposed to plastering.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Hi Nigel
Great Thread, The technique your builder uses is similar to what I am familiar with here in the US.
As soon as I can get away from work I am planing in building on a piece of property we have in Khon Kaen, and as such I have being following your build with great interest,  Thank you for taking the time to Post your very interesting build.
I know it is not easy and takes a lot of guts to be the first to do something and as such you need to be congratulated  :smilie_clap: .
 I have a few questions, and some of them might sound critical, please believe me they are not, they are simply questions that have crossed my mind and could have a simple answer.
Let my qualify my questions by saying that I am a construction professional here in the US specializing in High-rise   concrete construction,in New York , my next project starting next month, is a 67 flr building in Manhattan, but my building experience in  Thailand is limited to building a perimeter wall around our property, and to the research I have done in preparation for our build. 
My first question is the block you used, which is part of the reason I find your build so interesting.
I believe you mentioned that it cost 47 bht each but the price was justified because of  the ease of use, and insulating properties, What are the blocks made of? from the picture it looks to be made of some whitish, cement material. Are there any technical specs on these blocks? do they have thermal properties similar to ACC block?
Is the mortar used to join them together the same as breeze-block or is it a thin-set similar to the one used for ACC block? The reason I am asking this is that last time I checked a 20 cm ACC block that can be used for load bearing walls similar to yours was 67 bht each, and is trying to compare.
My reply is getting some what long, so I will leave some of my questions for an other post
Your build looks great and works for you,and your requirements, keep up the good work. :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers BB 

will ask the builder about technology  specs and will get back.

I do know they are only designed for single story and bonded with thin mix

he can supply only or build and supply

far as I know it's vibrated sand stone cement in moulds then cured for 6 days to go rock hard

cheers

----------


## nigelandjan

Drain system all in place and covered up, , I'll rake the ground over level today.

----------


## nigelandjan

Where the pipes exit the bathroom,, vent pipe still to go on,  presumably after the renderings out the way

----------


## nigelandjan

Pats busy inside rendering the kitchen.

----------


## nigelandjan

Last shot of the bathroom in the current state as Andy has now begun tiling in here.

 The walls to be tiled up 2 metres high with the top 0.8 metres being painted white as the ceiling to help reflect the available light from the small windows

----------


## Bangyai

> I believe you mentioned that it cost 47 bht each but the price was justified because of the ease of use, and insulating properties.


I am interested in this as well as we will be building at the end of next year.
I think I am right in saying that what you call ACC block is more commonly known as Q block here. It is a lot lighter than conventional blocks , has good insulating properties and the blocks will actually float on water ! A resin glue is used to put them together and they are easy to saw to shape. Last time I asked locally ( 6 months ago ) they were 49 baht a block,





Sorry for butting in Nige but its an interesting subject

----------


## gusG

> Where the pipes exit the bathroom,, vent pipe still to go on,  presumably after the renderings out the way



Hi Nige

Best to put a cap, or tape some strong plastic over that, so you don't get any render etc down it.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Gus will go put a tesco lotut bag over it right now, , good tip! 

BY  no problem mate, , just don't get carried away with our sewage pipes and drift off into colonic irrigation please,  my sides have only just recovered  from your last exploits.

----------


## nigelandjan

A quick shot of tiling in progress on the bathroom floor

----------


## nigelandjan

Another shot taken by some prat getting in the way.

----------


## Roobarb

> Another shot taken by some prat getting in the way.


Looks like you're using the same floor tiles that we went for Nige.

Cotto Riverstone Amber?

----------


## nigelandjan

Er I'll let you know tomorrow, , sorry it's been a manic Udon trip today

----------


## BKKKevin

Looks like you had 3BB out to install internet too!!!   :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

The outside rendering beginning to take shape

----------


## nigelandjan

A shot along the back of the house,  these lads have been brought in from the village to help with the external rendering to speed things along a bit,  Andys so busy.

I think they are doing a cracking job and have hired them for other work when they're done.

----------


## nigelandjan

This young lad is tub mixing and helping put the base coat on,  the older guy is finishing off

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile Andys making a lovely job of the bathroom,, gonna break my heart to go back to the UK in March.

----------


## nigelandjan

The rendering getting finished off in the living area,, can't wait till this lots dry enough to begin painting.

----------


## Bangyai

Looking good Nige.....almost there. Are you going to put a cement border around the base of the house or let the walls go straight to the ground ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers BY ,, we are going to have a 800mm wide path all around if that's what you mean

----------


## nigelandjan

Bit more tiling

----------


## Takeovers

Coming on fast and strong. Congratulations again to nigelandjan.

----------


## Bettyboo

Very nice indeed...  :Smile: 

Look forward to seeing the paint going on and furniture moving in. It is very nice, I should imagine, to have a nice little house complete and paid for...

----------


## Dillinger

Love those tiles Nige, but it will be tough spotting the mossies in their favourite dank place in the house. Time for some neons  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well  all the windows have built in mozzie screens so should help  . If any do get in I'm  sure they'll  find  me

----------


## Top Cat

Coming along nicely N&J.

I like the wall/floor tiles are they ceramic or natural stone?

----------


## Dillinger

> all the windows have built in mozzie screens so should help


pot rant

----------


## peterpan

Looking great Nig, when are the house warming / Christmas party in invitations being issued ?

----------


## BigRed

Sorry, but a proper tiler doesn't leave thin slivers of tiles in a corner. You balance the layout so there's approximately half a tile at each end.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry but as you cannot see the other end in either shot I fail to see how you come to that assumption.

----------


## lom

> Sorry but as you cannot see the other end in either shot I fail to see how you come to that assumption.


He is right and you only need to see the right end to know that it is not a planned tiling. Not planning and not doing the maths is common here, I have the same ugly look on some of my floors and for the same reason.
It is an eyesore which will catch your attention every time you enter the room now that you've been made aware of it..  :Sorry1: 

You have approximately 20% of a tile on the right side, the correct way of doing it is to add those 20% to the 100% of a full tile and split the result in 2.
60% of a tile on the left side, 60% on the right side.

----------


## Dillinger

> It is an eyesore which will catch your attention every time you enter the room now


cant really say i've eyed from left to right which tile was wider than the one the other side of the room.
Do you miss the bowl much Lom ?

----------


## nigelandjan

When you enter the room those tiles your on about are to the right of you,  so unless you are cross eyed you won't see them.

The basin is straight in front,  immediately next to the bog pan,  I doubt very much it will cause malfunction in my bowels,, Tbh I've got too much else going on in my life to worry about such pedantic non entities.

Do you have any hobbies btw?

----------


## stevefarang

If Nigel and his better half is happy, then that's all that matters. It's a nice little place, as they want. Thanks for all the pics Nigel, congrats !!

Steve

----------


## Bettyboo

^ what he said...  :Smile: 




> Sorry, but a proper tiler doesn't leave thin slivers of tiles in a corner. You balance the layout so there's approximately half a tile at each end.





> He is right and you only need to see the right end to know that it is not a planned tiling. Not planning and not doing the maths is common here, I have the same ugly look on some of my floors and for the same reason.

----------


## cambtek

Sorry bro but they are right about the tiles, but hey this is asia and who cares.Well done, I have been in the building game for forty years and I have built nothing in my country, cambodia.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Sorry, but a proper tiler doesn't leave thin slivers of tiles in a corner. You balance the layout so there's approximately half a tile at each end.





> He is right





> Sorry bro but they are right about the tiles


everything looking good so far Nige but they's right.
Tell said fvcker to pop em off and redo (they won't break - just half a day's correction work)

----------


## nigelandjan

Can we have some  pictures on here from the tile experts of they're perfect bathrooms please?

----------


## helge

True




> Sorry bro but they are right about the tiles, but hey this is asia and who cares.


They very rarely know how to tile

But if you are happy...

----------


## woolyback

> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cambtek
> 
> ...


its the tiling police lol experts pmsl .. the guys happy  :smiley laughing:

----------


## helge

I know

No need to get grumpy though

----------


## BigRed

> everything looking good so far Nige but they's right. Tell said fvcker to pop em off and redo (they won't break - just half a day's correction work)



Well said, and more helpful than me just saying they are wrong. When my tiler in the UK left my floor half finished like that I took them all up and left him a note. He still screwed it up because the panels he used for the floor weren't thick enough, flexed, and cracked the tiles.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well thanks for all the advice on tiles,  I will take all this on board when we buy our palace ( sorry place ) in Cha am, , in the meantime these tiles will do very nicely for our little occasional home in the out backs. 

If I get chance today I will post a pic up of what we have to use now,  even a man with no sight will have to agree the new place is better,  despite that ( awful ) tiling.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
> everything looking good so far Nige but they's right. Tell said fvcker to pop em off and redo (they won't break - just half a day's correction work)
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, and more helpful than me just saying they are wrong. When my tiler in the UK left my floor half finished like that I took them all up and left him a note. He still screwed it up because the panels he used for the floor weren't thick enough, flexed, and cracked the tiles.




Just checking to see if my tiler has a brother in the Sheffield area. :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

Have you sorted the tiles yet, Nige???

I've asked my wife to sort out something along these lines:



Your tiling looks alright, mate.  :Smile: 

Wait til it's complete, I bet it looks good and is functional...

----------


## Rural Surin

Waiting for pics.....

Nothing worse than a broken promise.

----------


## nigelandjan

No broken promises from me RS,  sorry bout that my posting is governed by AIS  crap 0.3 G coverage.
Do Inter flora deliver in your postcode? 

Anyway as promised the current alternative,  complete with matching er

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok no more of those ugly internal pics,  we'll play safe from now on with the exterior.

----------


## nigelandjan

I'm really pleased with the job these lads are doing.

----------


## nigelandjan

All ways amazes me how nice and square they shape it all up,  As soon as this lots dry enough,  then I think I'll give them the job painting it.

----------


## peterpan

I am doing the design for my place Nig, completer with BBQ and fire place, saw one in Chiang Rai, and I thought it was a bit stupid, but now why not?

----------


## nigelandjan

Why not indeed Pete? 

That's the reason I'm awake so early,  we go to bed so bloody early to get warm.

Jeez I've never been so bloody cold at least at home we can put the heating on

----------


## charleyboy

^ Soft, southern pansy!

I'm walking round in my budgie smuggler's.

----------


## BigRed

> Have you sorted the tiles yet, Nige???
> 
> I've asked my wife to sort out something along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tiling looks alright, mate. 
> 
> Wait til it's complete, I bet it looks good and is functional...


A fine example, apart from the colours. The back wall is nicely balanced, the floor is an awful mess, (of course different size tiles doesn't always work  :mid: )

----------


## rickschoppers

Progressing very nicely Nige. I will make an honest effort to call you in the next couple of days. I also think it has been exceptionally cold and even had a wool cap on this morning along with my camo long underwear.

----------


## Bangyai

> The basin is straight in front, immediately next to the bog pan,


Excellent arrangement for when it's coming out of both ends after a heavy drinking session or extra hot Isaan dish. 

The distance between the two is quite critical. A foot too far and you end up like a rocking horse, two wobbly legs midway between the two with your arse and head bobbing up and down between bowl and sink. If rickschoppers turns up give him some Lao Khao and very hot som tam then he can do a test run for you.

Oh.....and try to get it on video............he won't mind as its in the interest of science  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

:smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

Very funny Bangyai. I can't even stand the smell of Lao Khao without gaggin, so drinking it will not be required for me to lose my cookies.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers Rick,  I sure do feel the cold now. Let's hope it warms up soon.

----------


## rickschoppers

Tried calling you today Nigel to say hello, but received a message in Thai. Maybe you were charging your phone or had no signal? I'll try again later.

Yes, I have actually had to wear some socks and a wool cap in the mornings, God forbid.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry mate will call back been painting since 7am

----------


## rickschoppers

You can come paint my place once you have finished yours. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ The lazy fekker was in bed waiting for Jan to come back from Udon with his full English breakfast. You can't fool us, Nige.

----------


## nigelandjan

Rumbled

----------


## nigelandjan

I've been busy see

----------


## nigelandjan

We have these rather nice lanterns either side of the front door

----------


## nigelandjan

Inside we have some of these neat looking sockets with electric blue leds all powered up on the mains now,  should scare the crap outta the ghosts,  look great in the dark

----------


## gusG

> Inside we have some of these neat looking sockets with electric blue leds all powered up on the mains now,  should scare the crap outta the ghosts,  look great in the dark


First time I have ever seen switches on sockets in Thailand.
Well done.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nige is in on the action - excellent; moving in soon...  :Smile: 

Everyone loves a building thread with photos.

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Inside we have some of these neat looking sockets with electric blue leds all powered up on the mains now,  should scare the crap outta the ghosts,  look great in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, these are cool !!  I might be looking at seeing if I can replace the existing sockets with these over time.

Thanks Nigel !!

Steve

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Never seen those sockets before nige, where did you get them ? Builds coming along great

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for the positive comments lads,  I will get back to you on the sockets,  I think it's a good idea with these poxy floppy 2 pin plugs to switch off before moving plugs etc also you can turn the power from statics ie tv, s, , dvds etc without pulling the pin.

Just an aside   ( you have to love how the Thai brain works )  the wife said we have to turn the switches off at night as those tiny leds will keep her awake! 

Never mind the monks that have been chanting here and banging amplified bells all bastard night for the last week, ,,, no problem.

----------


## peterpan

Are you getting used to country living yet Nig?

----------


## nigelandjan

No Pete and neither will I ever.

 As I have stated many times I will never live here,  it has to be close to a coastal resorts 

 I need to be able to socialise with some of my own ( now and again ) 

 Also be able to take at least a dozen steps outside without some pea brain gawping in my face and exclaiming   oooohh    falang

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No Pete and neither will I ever.
> 
>  As I have stated many times I will never live here,  it has to be close to a coastal resorts 
> 
>  I need to be able to socialise with some of my own ( now and again ) 
> 
>  Also be able to take at least a dozen steps outside without some pea brain gawping in my face and exclaiming   oooohh    falang


You're turning into another Marmite.  :bananaman:

----------


## palexxxx

^   Heaven forbid.

----------


## importford

i also like these electric sockets.
Where did you buy them?
how much?

----------


## bankao dreamer

Keep going Nigel take a deep breath you are nearly there. Look forward to seeing you soon mate.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> We have these rather nice lanterns either side of the front door



Nigel I notice your lamp bulb is a white one if you dont want to attract to many flying buzzy things I recommend the Lamptan anti bug yellow energy efficient ones. I changed all ours outside to these they work really good.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> Sorry but as you cannot see the other end in either shot I fail to see how you come to that assumption.



 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok lads well its key handover day., let's just recap quickly. 

Begin build 11th November as promised by the builder.

Job done key handover  20th December.  

About 6 weeks and that's working 5 days per week.

Ok I have to get the remainder of the decorating done,  and the perimeter path,  plus the balcony finishing off,  but tbh most of this is all well under way.


We got our power on,  water pumping in, we're good to go,  and I had a lovely hot shower tonight , minus the frogs and the family discussing money beside the bathroom door.



Sorry had to make one very important edit, , between us both taking a touch of adjustment we have come to the finish line within a £100 of the budget.!

Andy has worked like a trojan to complete for us and we're looking forward to moving in properly.


BTW Rick those sockets come from Global or Thai wathsado in Udon. 


Will still post some more pics as we finish up.


Cheers all Nigel

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> No Pete and neither will I ever.
> 
>  As I have stated many times I will never live here,  it has to be close to a coastal resorts 
> 
>  I need to be able to socialise with some of my own ( now and again ) 
> 
> ...



Well I'm off to a good start with the waistline  :Smile:

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Also be able to take at least a dozen steps outside without some pea brain gawping in my face and exclaiming   oooohh    falang


Good luck with that. I think you will find that happens everywhere, even Bangkok away fro Silom/Sukhumvit

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good job Nige - the Udon clan can't wait for the party (except PP - I did try to explain who you were, but I just got a blank stare and a bit of drool).

----------


## Bettyboo

> Begin build 11th November as promised by the builder.
> 
> Job done key handover 20th December.


Beautiful.  :Smile: 

Could've gone for a more colourful roof, but a great job all in all...

----------


## stevefarang

6 weeks ?

6 weeks !!!

That certainly wasn't a PD House job !!   :smiley laughing: 

Great job Nigel, congrats to you and your missus !!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Thank you kindly for the above wishes.  

I will continue posting some pics as and when we finish off the various bits and pieces decorating etc.

we're off to Udon today to buy one of those £30 kitchen unit thingys just to give us a bit of cupboard space plus a bit of worktop for my kettle and toaster.

We haven't the money this year,  so next year I will fit some kitchen units in and buy some furniture.

----------


## peterpan

Great job Nig, will drop in some time.
Was just looking at a Swiss guys build around the road from us.

While its a bigger house than yours, its is built of  similar materials to that which you have used. 
The only difference I  would choose would be roofing  materials, I prefer sandwiched  long run material. 
Assuming one can get it cut to size up here.
https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...headaches.html (Roof Headaches)

----------


## nigelandjan

The lads have been busy today on the surround path,  I have also got them to make an additional piece in front of the entrance steps to the balcony

----------


## nigelandjan

My little pump house for my pipe from the tank to the house.

A word on this 200w Hitachi pump   ,,,, jeez does this kick out some pressure!

----------


## nigelandjan

What I've done here is to get the lads to extend the path out a bit as I am gonna build a block cupboard type thing to shield the gas bottle from the heat

----------


## nigelandjan

The front of the balcony area

----------


## Mickjean

Good luck pal you can do it you are the best working bloke I ever had the the pleasure to work with.XRobin Hood driver Mick  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> 6 weeks ?
> 
> 6 weeks !!!
> 
> That certainly wasn't a PD House job !!  
> 
> Great job Nigel, congrats to you and your missus !!
> 
> Steve


Yeah. Where is the drama? Where are the pics of Somchai cutting his arm off with an angle grinder whilst simultaneously trying to spot-weld his flip flops to the floor? Why hasn't the roof collapsed or the contractor done a runner?

This sort of successful and on-budget construction is simply unacceptable!



Seriously though congrats N&J, a nice thread with a good result in your build. Well played to you both.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Good luck pal you can do it you are the best working bloke I ever had the the pleasure to work with.XRobin Hood driver Mick



Well thank you very much mate!  That's high praise indeed. 

Mick is a retired Yorkshire man, , as straight as a die,  his words his bond, , not many left of that generation I'm afraid

----------


## Bettyboo

> this 200w Hitachi pump


That doesn't look secure, Nige!

Nice to see the dressing starting to be applied - looking forward to the inside pics because: 1) the colours should be bright and spectacular; 2) There's a rumour that the quality of workmanship is out of this world (& I choose my words carefully...)!  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Mick is a retired Yorkshire man, , as straight as a die, his words his bond, , not many left of that generation I'm afraid


Just him and Sir Geoffrey I think.

----------


## nigelandjan

My pump is secure Betts. 

Tomorrow I will take a close up for you, but in the meantime,  I cemented the blocks together,  filled with cement,  when semi dry located the pump on top,  marked the 4 bolt holes through the mould then set 4 bolts upside down in the cement.

Then I puggled a load more strong mix cement down the bolts,  dried 100% the next day sat the pump on the 4th bolts then lock nutted and loctighted the 4 bolts down.

I know it won't stop a thieving  barstewards but with 2 gard dogs ton help out its the best I can do.

----------


## nigelandjan

Your bang on the money Marmite, , 

Mick to would call a spade a non pc name.

----------


## Bettyboo

Fair enough, Nige - me wrong; does sound secure...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Then I puggled a load more strong mix cement down the bolts, dried 100% the next day sat the pump on the 4th bolts then lock nutted and loctighted the 4 bolts down.


If you still have a welder chap there, I'd get them to spot a weld on each nut. Or, get some liquid metal from Tool Pro and use that instead.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers mate ^

----------


## terry57

Nice gaff nigel,  How much did you pay for those sockets ???

Have never seen them in Bangkok but they must be here. 

I want to place them in my gaff.

----------


## BKKKevin

> Nice gaff nigel,  How much did you pay for those sockets ???
> 
> Have never seen them in Bangkok but they must be here. 
> 
> I want to place them in my gaff.


I think I've seen them at Global House in the HiSo section...

----------


## nigelandjan

You gonna do a build over here Tel,  or convert your hotel room?

----------


## Dillinger

Come on Tezza, pimp my room thread :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well today I have the painters moving in to help finish off. 

For my part I have done the bathroom complete and half the outside,  the skin on my right heel has given way and is painfully as he'll on a ladder so it makes sense to let these lads do it.

I got a price for the job,  plus a guarantee I don't pay until 100% happy.

Now then an important note. 

I squared Andy the builder up in Udon Saturday, , over the weekend we developed a minor problem with a leaking joint actually on the pipe joint in the wall as it came through into the toilet.

I called him yesterday and he said he would call today as he was back in Udon, ,,,, in the event he wasn't,  but he came all the way from his home which is a fair old journey to fix it for us.


Anyway I have been busy putting up all the fixtures in the old Hong naam.

Some pics tomorrow.

----------


## Dillinger

> he came all the way from his home which is a fair old journey to fix it for us.


So he should too. Too nice you are Nige, pressure test his butt with one of those size 14's up his jacksy  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well fair comment mate,  but I don't know cause I don't have the experience, , how many Thai builderswould you see again once they had tthey're wonga and the law khao was flowing?

----------


## Dillinger

Especially one called Andy, result mate :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> how many Thai builderswould you see again once they had tthey're wonga and the law khao was flowing?


Very few.

Hope you didn't splash any paint on the tiles, Nige - I'm looking forward to the close-ups because, as you know, the TD tile police are a pretty diligent lot...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't worry bout them Betts,  majority of them cocks  ain't been within 100 miles of Heathrow let alone actually build in Thailand and all that goes with it.  

As DD would say! !,,,,,,,, fuckin armchair experts.

----------


## peterpan

Its still think its good country to live in, despite the inane questions and stares. 
In the main people up here are decent folk, since I came here in 1992, I have had quite a few experiences, good and bad.

 But in the main its been a good trip, I have quite a few friends left from my biking days, and one or two enemies.

----------


## charleyboy

I'm sat next to my Thai mate at the mo...He got a Thai builder to build his gaff, towards the end of the build he asked for more money...Never saw him again and he's a Thai!

----------


## nigelandjan

Couldn't agree with you more PP,  

Andy the guy who built our place lived here on site with us,  Jan cooked all his meals for him,  so we used to have a yarn together everyday,  and I think through all the mire of everything we both agreed about a couple of things in particular,  the lovely weather compared to our alternative and one way or another we could have a laugh about something

----------


## nigelandjan

Bit of my handy work today in the bog, , jeez those tiles take some drilling.

----------


## nigelandjan

This is our 109 bht towel rail,  well pleased, , this is the kind of bits and pieces that can blow your budget.

----------


## nigelandjan

Love these mozzie screens,  mall though we did have a toad find his way in today from the front door to the Hong naam.

----------


## nigelandjan

I do love the old tub,  so instead of having metres of unrelated hose,  I got a dedicated tap to supply my tub underneath

----------


## Bettyboo

The bathroom looks nice, Nige - from those pics, seems to have turned out very well; I'd be happy if my bathrooms looked that nice!

----------


## nigelandjan

Well fingers crossed mate,  I just had a lovely hot shower in there

----------


## nigelandjan

And we have the painters in

----------


## nigelandjan

They made a nice job in the bedroom.

----------


## nigelandjan

2 coats of concrete primer plus 2 top coats

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile the Benny of the trio is entrusted with a roller full of undercoat outside.

----------


## klong toey

Good work with keeping the thread updated Nig,hope you are giving the workmen/women a glass of sherry and some mince pies tomorrow.

----------


## nigelandjan

I've been busy preparing and wood staining the door frames.

----------


## Bettyboo

> And we have the painters in


Sorry to hear that, over the Xmas week...  :Sad: 

Nice work on the painting. Like the roof colour. Coming along nicely, well, almost complete...

Any ideas for the landscaping? We have some experts on the board to point you in the right direction. Have I told you about my fish farm ideas (The FiL still takes me to the 12mx3mx3m 'test' hole I had dug about 6 years ago, asking me when I'm going to the next stage...  :Smile: )?

----------


## stevefarang

The house is looking great Nigel, I'm jealous !

Merry Christmas to you and your better half !

----------


## nigelandjan

Thank you kindly Stevo, , you certainly got that right mate, she is the better half of this combo. 

Anyway all the best to you and yours,  I'm sure your epic journey will be 100% soon.

----------


## nigelandjan

We have a crew coming early after New Year to help us cobble together something of a balcony roof from what bits we have left over. 

We are just about out of money for this build this year,  so it's gonna be a fairly basic finish.  No kitchen this year,  or furniture,  we do have our own Queen size bed and a few bits,  we shall borrow a few other bits,  but there's no rush. 

We'll come back next winter with money to sort it.

I never borrow money and as tempting as it is to dip into savings I have earmarked for other things, , I won't.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well we're sorta getting there on the outside,  I won't go into great detail about the stress levels caused by dealing with people living in sheds and yes I know this is related to the amount I am paying them,  but just wish I could pay someone round here more who didn't share the same brain cells

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Got some nice drips there, Nige. Chin up mate, it'll all be over soon.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes I'm afraid the paint crew are fresh out the advanced academy of house painting.

As you have rightly spotted,  they have managed to achieve that " special thai " effect by thoughtfully painting the dark base of the walls first.


This " special " effect would have been nigh on impossible had  they followed my instructions to complete the yellow first.

I feel honoured to have such talent on board   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :St George:

----------


## Dillinger

Bless em :Smile: 

Nice colours though Nige

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers mate generally I'm well pleased,  turning out pretty much as I envisaged. 

After they're out my hair I'll go round and square it all up.

----------


## Loy Toy

Plenty of nice pictures of my buckets Nig.  :Smile: 

The house is starting to come together nicely and I bet you and Jan are itching to move in.

All the best to the both of you for 2014.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers LT mate, , all the best to you and your family mate for the new year

----------


## nigelandjan

We have an erection today on the north face,  nice bit of I'm provision from the Thais here,  the good guy here has sorted out the mess Benny made yesterday,  and tomorrow has to do the same again.

Whybtheyvdont just pay him to stay at home,  it would save them all this redoing.

----------


## nigelandjan

Meanwhile on the other side the air con crew are installing.

Now I did try to explain to him about how thick these walls were,  he said yes no problem I know about farang house I do many before,,, 2 hours later and the have just come through the other side.

----------


## oldgit

Too late now to sack your translator Nige  :Smile:  I had same trouble on my house build, eg kitchen door on wrong wall, sill on kitchen window below level of units, security grills just screwed on, looking good now, happy new year to all at the Yellow house.

PS ,Hope you are going to put up guttering it pays as we get heavy downpours

----------


## nigelandjan

No we ain't mate,  the 800 path around is the splash garden,  that's it.

----------


## buriramboy

You going to build your own place in Cha Am Nige when you move there and how much for a gaff down there???

----------


## nigelandjan

No doubt I'll build very much.

It will probably be one of those nice Danish ones everything complete with a swim pool etc, , around the 3.5 million mark.

Unless in the meantime my mate Charlie pulls a rabbit out the hat for me.

Tbh at this stage it could well be a place on Lanzarote,  time is on my side at the moment and I will not rush in.

----------


## buriramboy

Loads of bargains all over mainland Spain atm, am starting to find the idea more appealing than Thailand but doubt I'd ever be able to convince the misses so just got to find somewhere we can both agree on to live in Thailand, but still 5-6 years away so still got time to persuade her to move to the Med.....

----------


## Roobarb

The place is looking great Nigel, well done.  A proper, solid little house.  The colours are a decent choice too.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah well I've kinda played me trump card getting this built,  we can all ways come and go from here  , if we are still under the European banner we still both retain the right to reside / work there plus health benefits etc,  there's a lot to consider.

Thanks RB yes its eventually getting there.

A bit of good news I got a crew coming tomorrow to do our balcony roof with the left over tiles before they dissappear to bkk,  I know I can't wait to get this finished and bugger off out of here,  but I'm gonna see this through,  THEN it's gonna be playtime for a while.

----------


## terry57

> Come on Tezza, pimp my room thread


Funny you say that as I have pimped my room.  Asked the owner if I could renovate it and said go for it so out with the paint brush and totally done it over.

Friggin brilliant it is for 10k a month on central Silom.  :Smile: 

Should post up some pics EH.

----------


## terry57

> Meanwhile on the other side the air con crew are installing.



A standard back to back A/C install in Perth is $500   :Confused: 


I bet yours was free with the purchase of the System EH.

----------


## nigelandjan

It  was Ttel although I think he's having a rethink over these farang builds  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

Aircon??? What you need that for... Country living is a fan!  :Smile: 




> Should post up some pics EH.


Yep.

----------


## blue

It looks like a Battenburg cake  at this stage,
even  now it's  all yellow, it still looks good enough to eat ,
and I'll have a slice when it's finished please

----------


## nigelandjan

:Smile:  :Smile: Gets hot in our bedroom Betty even in the winter   :Smile: 

I'm the oldest bastard to have been cutting shapes in Pacha, , Punta Cana Dom Rep 3am I'll have you know, , if only you knew the real me 5555

----------


## Bettyboo

> Gets hot in our bedroom Betty even in the winter


Very true. We've got aircons for the lounge and main bedroom (the MiL can do without...  :Smile: ).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Aircon??? What you need that for


He's got a storage heater capping the house - he'll need it if they ever stay there during the hot season.

----------


## nigelandjan

Itsa luvverly :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

A bit of an update on the proposed coving that's going up in the bedroom and living area.

The nice guy of this group said yes he does it gets all the corners right etc so I gave him the go ahead for the job on the condition he did it alone, yes yes mai ben etc

Now it turns out the other 2 clowns that have done they're level best to bollox the paint up have to come along to, , apparently this is to ensure the coving will match the quality of the paintwork

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now it turns out the other 2 clowns that have done they're level best to bollox the paint up have to come along to, , apparently this is to ensure the coving will match the quality of the paintwork


And you as the trousers wearer in the house told them to naff off, right?  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Too right I did mate  !!!

 Then Jan told me what actually is gonna happen     :Confused:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

:Doh:

----------


## nigelandjan

Our balcony roof getting well under way

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking forward to cleaning and oiling up these lovely mai sat thong tree trunks, , will kinda help blend it into the local surroundings

----------


## Bettyboo

^I can see you sitting outside there with a beer and the BBQ on the go, Nige - very nice...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Been busy inside all day putting the doors back on after I varnished the bare surfaces,  and putting up the curtain poles.

Some news about Benny from the paint crew,  whilst we was in Udon yesterday,  the dear old FIL stepped up to the plate and stuck a good round into him,  result! !!  He threw his toys right out the pram and won't let them his use his staple gun, so the others ain't coming,  and we have a new crew for the job.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes so can I Betts .  

      The quality of the balcony floor will be put fully to the test at the house warming do with both Marmite and me eating and drinking there, , mabe we'll have to distribute the weight evenly  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

It's starting to become a very nice place Nigel. I really like the colors, the house now has a more natural feeling and matches quite well with the surroundings.




> We have an erection today on the north face


Pervert!  :Razz:

----------


## nigelandjan

Had the coving done today. A bloody lovely job the old boy did to bless him.

----------


## nigelandjan

This was the last fiddly bit around the consumer unit,  I was a bit worried what this would turn up like,  but it was a bang on job.

----------


## nigelandjan

You will note from the above pics this old boy mitres on the straight joins as well, , proper cover.

We went to Udon for the cove plus other things,  it's a no brainier really 102 bht per 3 metres

same crap in the local store here under 2 inches of dust 285 bht per 3 metres.

We needed 12 of these lengths so it virtually paid for the fixing which was 1500bht

----------


## nigelandjan

It's all coming together now,  been as busy as he'll cleaning inside fitting all the nicknac bits.

Funny thing is now,  one by one even the hardened shed dwellers here are beginning to love this place.

Today it was about 26 degrees outside nice and warm etc when they walked into our home about 2pm all I could hear was now now now, ,

well that's great on 2 points,  number one I don't want you in here
  Number 2  the 240mm wide cavity block walls are doing they're job! 

Roll on summer  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

Well Nige, thats a novel way to spend Christmas.  :Smile:  Cracking bolt hole you`ve got there mate. I bet your proud as punch with how its turned out.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sure am Asta mate,  it's been a lot of get up and go,  in fact I will be on the case tomorrow 7am till 5.30pm.

There is some levelling up to do on the porch area in prep for the tiling and I shall be getting the first coat of wood stain on the front door and frame inside and out.

Gonna get some of those plastic multi drawer sets to see us through for the time being,  then get everything moved over from our shared room with the family,  lock it all up and piss orf somewhere warm by the coast for a while

----------


## koman

Looks very nice indeed.  Outstanding painting job and the coving really finishes it all off.    The wife's been looking over my shoulder.....now I've got to go out and buy coving too... hope I can find a mitering guy.....fokin el..... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well thing is Kman,  you kinda get that meeting between plaster and render and all though the painters gave us a great straight line,  you are gonna get some movement / gap,  so it tidies it all up.

of course when this was up the old boy is saying,, if we skirting boards it will make it look lovely to, , after thinking about that for one nano second I said NO! 

Then Jan said / no she didn't!

----------


## nigelandjan

Well today's tiling of the balcony went exactly to plan, , well the Thai plan.

I won't bore you with the gutwrenching details,  suffice to say all was explained thourally before we left to get more tiles in Udon.

When I got back at 5pm and discovered it had been done ( the I know a Thai shortcut way ) I went into one and sent the wife round to get him and take up all the tiles he laid today. 

Basically when it rained it would fill our living room with water and use about 50 bags of cement. 

Tomorrow I will be over him all day and the job will be done as I want.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I knew I should've popped over today for a laugh. Oh well, next time.  :Smile:

----------


## Roobarb

> Well today's tiling of the balcony went exactly to plan, , well the Thai plan.
> 
> I won't bore you with the gutwrenching details,  suffice to say all was explained thourally before we left to get more tiles in Udon.


Psssst, everyone, he's getting more tiling done...   :Smile: 

Good luck with it Nige, you're in the home straight now.  Hang off posting pics of the new tiling for a few days and I'll try and get some of mine up, should divert some of the flak for you...

----------


## Bettyboo

:rofl: 




> Well today's tiling of the balcony went exactly to plan, , well the Thai plan.


pics...

----------


## Dillinger

> pics...


Probably something like this from a 5 star gaff i stayed in, near Samui

----------


## Bettyboo

^there's not 1 tile on that picture that'd I'd complain about...

This exact tiling is over-rated, imho. If it looks ok and works then it's all good.

I suspect that Nige's problem was the Thai lack of adherence to instructions, a problem hard to negate - which is why I never give them any...  :Smile: 

What's the story, Nige?

----------


## Takeovers

> ^there's not 1 tile on that picture that'd I'd complain about...
> 
> This exact tiling is over-rated, imho. If it looks ok and works then it's all good.
> 
> I suspect that Nige's problem was the Thai lack of adherence to instructions, a problem hard to negate - which is why I never give them any... 
> 
> What's the story, Nige?


I understand they were tilted in the wrong direction so rainwater would run into the living room. Not funny. It would have to be redone. Good the concrete is not settled so they can be removed and reused. Or did I understand wrong?

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> pics...
> 
> 
> Probably something like this from a 5 star gaff i stayed in, near Samui


Jeez, that looks a lot like the places I usually end up in, only the concrete is a bit better finished in that one....but then it's a five star you say.... :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

No the story is the balcony floor I'd 600mm high surrounded by the same blocks the house is built with then filled with concrete to make the floor. 

The tops of the blocks have the knobbly peg bits which stick up about 3/4" ,, that's three quarters of an inch,  

 Now I clearly explained to the clown as we want to tile up just over the edge of the top of the blocks and render the wall underneath, ,, his job yesterday was to hammer and chisel off all these knobbly bits and cement the little hollows in the blocks so they were level with the floor.

 He in his wisdom thought it would be better to use about 50 bags of cement to raise the whole floor up to the level of the tops of the blocks.

Bless him, , and today he WILL be doing as I requested.

Ps.  Feel free to red Betty for this gut reaching explanation  :Smile: 

I'll try and get some pics up before the next bollix up, , all will become clear soon. 

Tbh lads we are now within sight of the finish line,  once this balcony is finished and we have one final clean up,  we're gonna put our gear inside,  clear up our mess in Mums house,  then we're off on our travels,  and at this stage I can't wait!

----------


## nigelandjan

BTW there will be some kinda house warming / piss up around the end of Feb beginning of March time,  all are welcome just let me know before hand ok

----------


## helge

> all are welcome


Have you got some kind of insurance covering 'tripping over tiles' ?


 :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Just read Gravy's reply on another thread...

Will there be music?  :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

There will indeed Charley, , in fact Marmite has all ready reserved the first dance with me to the tune of " don't worry be appy "

----------


## nigelandjan

When you hear the dj play there mabe trouble ahead, ,,, you know it's time to leave the building as Dillinger will be approaching  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Dunno if this helps explain, , all I wanted yesterday was these block tops tidied up and levelled off as per the floor behind in the pic. 

They ARE doing it correctly right now

----------


## nigelandjan

This shows the mark left by the 1" of cement they put under the tiles yesterday

----------


## nigelandjan

Anyone in the Udon area spotted any teak oil in less than a 5 gallon can?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> He in his wisdom thought it would be better to use about 50 bags of cement to raise the whole floor up to the level of the tops of the blocks.


Who paid for all the wasted cement?

----------


## nigelandjan

That's all ready deducted from his bill,,, sabai


Here we are today, , doing what I asked yesterday, , I had to chuckle when I took that pic, , he told me "IIt's so easy this way!  "

Er,,,, next.

----------


## nigelandjan

Now there's good lads.

----------


## nigelandjan

Should turn out ok, , this is his motorcy

----------


## Johnny Farang

Looks a lovely little _pied à_ _terre_...

Here's wishing you and the missus all the best!

 :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks JF,  yes I know eventually it will all be ok. 

Wishing you all the best for 2014 , sorry welcome to TD to.

----------


## stevefarang

Happy New Year Nigel !  Best wishes for both you and Jan.

Cheers !!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks Stevo,  nearly there mate.

All the best to you and your family for the future

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Roasted rat and a shot of lao kao for your NY party tonight, Nige?

----------


## Koetjeka

Roasted rat ain't bad at all, lao khao is though.

Enjoy the evening.

----------


## Bettyboo

I thought the original tiling idea was a winner...  :Smile: 

Everything going very well, in for the New Year. Lovely.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes I'm feeling quite queasy .

Only a few days and I can tour around and get me shot of K,,, EP,,,, C

----------


## nigelandjan

Our home viewed from the MIL, S kitchen

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice looking spirit house nige, oh and can you keep me posted when the house warming party is , i will bring the beerlao if you can provide the rats

----------


## nigelandjan

For sure mate, , let's hope you make it this time  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

nearly made it last break,  got as far as nong khai , i was feeling like shit with a nasty flu because its been nippy in soothern laos, didnt want to inflict you and jan with that,  back to work on the 2nd and on break again about the 15th jan still keen to see your build .

----------


## Dillinger

> Nice looking spirit house nige


Its not a spirit house or the local karaoke and short time room, its Nige's bungalow :Smile: 
Happy new year Nig

----------


## charleyboy

ขอให้ทุกวันตลอดปีนี้เป็นวันดีแสนดี และขอให้ทุกความหวังของเธอกลายเป็นความปรารถนา และทุกปรารถนานั้นขอให้พลันเป็นจริง สุขสันต์วันปีใหม่นะ!

----------


## Dillinger

Thats lovely Charley (na said :Smile: )
Happy New year to you too mate

----------


## charleyboy

Cheers, Dill. Love to Rosie and Na.
สุขสันต์วันปีใหม่ ขอให้มีความสุขกาย สบายใจ ปราศจากทุกข์โศก โรคภัยทั้งหลายทั้งปวง

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> สุขสันต์วันปีใหม่ ขอให้มีความสุขกาย สบายใจ ปราศจากทุกข์โศก โรคภัยทั้งหลายทั้งปวง


Yeah! สรถตเกฏ็บ ดฟำพเวกฺ วกพะเๆร่ 555!

----------


## Bettyboo

Why are you fukers pretending you can speak Thai??? You lot know as much about Thai as Nigel does about tiling. No offence, Nige. Happy New Year...  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> You lot know as much about Thai as Nigel does about tiling.


Bullshit

I can say 'tirac' !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why are you fukers pretending you can speak Thai?


Read what I wrote and you'll see I have an issue with the pretentiousness of posting Thai.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> You lot know as much about Thai as Nigel does about tiling.
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> I can say 'tirac' !


At least I can spell it correctly ( I've had lessons from my friend in Kent )

      Tea rack.

Another one he taught me.

      Rack  coon.

Anyway back to the building. 

 Betts I'm gonna make you eat your cruel words about my tiling later on as I'm off to Udon shortly and it's still dark.

Furthermore  I shall be joining forces with the tile police to inspect your millimetre perfect tiles, ,, so there  :yerman:  :ourrules:  :UK:

----------


## nigelandjan

Here you are Betts,  your gonna have to go some to be at these tile cuts around my tree trunks

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## Roobarb

Well I'm not surprised you didn't post the first picture twice Nigel.  Just look at it:



The tile at the top left is clearly not straight.  For heavens sake, it looks like it's just leaning against the wall.  

As for the other one in the far top left corner, where do I start?  Its a different shape and even a completely different pattern.  I think it is also a bit wonky.  Going on my years of experience in this field I suspect you may find that the numpties have actually laid it upside down.  Nigel, you have to watch these people, they can't be trusted with anything.

At this stage I'd probably just tear the house down and start again...  :Smile: 


Nigel, happy new year to both you and Jan.  The place looks fantastic mate, ideal as the holiday pad you had envisaged.  Whilst I get the feeling you are itching to finish and leave the place, you must be well chuffed with the result.

----------


## Bangyai

Nice looking little home away from home Nige. Happy new year to you and Jan from me and Ms Bangyai  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers lads all the best to you all for the NY.

I have just been informed we now cannot move in until the 9th Jan, , after all the rushing to get outta the 8 by 7 foot box we've survived in for the last 11 weeks.

Oh well happy days

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I have just been informed we now cannot move in until the 9th Jan


More mumbo jumbo?

----------


## nigelandjan

Yup you know mate,  don't worry you got all this to come yet

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> don't worry you got all this to come yet


Nope. I don't do mumbo jumbo.

----------


## Dillinger

not very nice, calling Nige Jumbo, he's pleasantly plump :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Kind words mate,  but I'm afraid since you last seen me,  it's more a case of unpleasantly plump

----------


## Bettyboo

> Furthermore I shall be joining forces with the tile police to inspect your millimetre perfect tiles


Tiles? My bathrooms (note the plural for my posh pad...) will be made from concrete, rendered with concrete and finished off with some stylish concrete...



There's a lot to like about that.

----------


## ralphlsasser

Welcome to the world of building a house in Thailand and expecting it done right.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes I know all about that now Ralph,  that picture just above is a prime example,  I had spent ages stripping and sanding and cleaning those 3 lovely tree trunks supporting the balcony roof, , came back from Udon with more tiles at 9am yesterday and the goons had all ready managed to plaster tile cement over all 3 of them posts,  PLUS just to balance the other side handprints all on the nice new yellow paint round the entrance door.

I'm afraid at that point having been travelling since 5.30 am to get the tiles so as not to hold them up and being starving hungry,  I'm afraid I did release a rather large blast of Anglo Saxon in they're direction.

Today they have one last opportunity to see how much grout and render they can coat everything in before leaving the site.

I have never known such animals,  I'm sorry but that's how it gets you,  it's YOUR HOME but they treat it like the sheds they live in.

The guy who done the coving thought he would do us a favour,  I was sitting eating my breakfast in the MIL, S kitchen away from the house I looked over and saw clouds of dust coming out the front door,  I thought wtf ran over, , the goons taken the nail gun off his airline and is blowing clouds of dust off the floor onto all our clean freshly painted walls to give it that " authentic thai " look.

----------


## ralphlsasser

Not wanting to say "I told you so", but I told you so. If a marriage can survive a house build, IMO is strong. Because 9 out of 10 times a Thai will side with a Thai. The face thing. "Oh, that's the way it's done here", "That looks okay", "that's Thai style" or "it doesn't matter". I heard those excuses so often, my blood pressure was crazy during the build.

----------


## koman

Thai's do have a certain casual approach to this sort of thing don't they.   If you can ever find them with a decent bit of foreign experience and catch them before they have been re-infected with Thainess....you might get some better results.  

My people do pretty good work for the most part but they do have a habit of throwing crap all over the place.  The road is littered with plastic bags for a Km in both directions.... and we caught them dumping stuff over the wall into our neighbours land....several times.    They are more responsive to being yelled at than most Thai's but there are still days when you really want to take the whole lot out into the trees and just shoot them,  or something.... :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well things certainly have come to a head today and both my missus and the FIL have seen a side of me they didn't think existed.

My fil being a typical thai unless he is eating or sleeping is bored shirtless, so he has taken it upon himself now the place is built,  to go round raking leaves into piles all around the build so he can fill it full of smoke everyday.

I had asked the wife 2 weeks ago to kindly ask  him to refrain from doing this as it was really beginning to piss me off in there painting choking on smoke, billowing in from both sides of the building.

Anyway with the smoke and the fumes from the door stain things sure just came to a head.

On top of that Pinky and Perky doing the balcony have managed to re cake the trunks in grout,  then when Perky was ready to render the small wall under the balcony,  he wetted it first,  so far so good,  however on closer inspection had thrown water all over the grout Pinky had just put in.

So now it's being re grouted

----------


## charleyboy

Don't you just love them!

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> don't worry you got all this to come yet
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't do mumbo jumbo.



Your going out on a limb there mate, , you will neither live to be 400 or win the Thai lottery :ourrules:

----------


## Bettyboo

> and we caught them dumping stuff over the wall into our neighbours land....several times.


That's not good. Why would people do that? What goes on in their pathetic little egocentric minds (my guess is: not much...)?




> things sure just came to a head


Deep breaths, Nige. It's just not worth it... I can fully understand your point, and very few, if any, folks can put up with their idiocy day in and day out. Count to 10 and think of something lovely like Monica Bellucci's breasts.

You're nearly there!

----------


## Dillinger

> Count to 10 and think of something lovely like Monica Bellucci's breasts.


Or take solace in Betty's unsupervised build :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes,  good point Dill,  I think poor ol Bettys gonna feel it sooner or later,  even from a distance.

One day the wife will send some beautifull pics over and he'll think he's cracked it, , and in the next set of pictures when the Thais have done there " well We thought you would like it done that way " stunt,  he will realise no matter the distance the trauma will arrive. 

I'm getting close to the couldn't care anymore stage. 

Just been informed the " lucky day for moving in has now been put further back "

----------


## Dillinger

Ahhh, is it some monk who is deciding this lucky day ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Just been informed the " lucky day for moving in has now been put further back "


Just move in when it's done and tell them all to get fucked.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> Just been informed the " lucky day for moving in has now been put further back "
> 
> 
> Just move in when it's done and tell them all to get fucked.


Move in on your schedule not hers/theres. When they help pay the bills, they might have a say so. You've got electric, water and the floors are tiled. Fuckum.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yeah I know that's the way I'm feeling  believe me I'd love to get out this 8 by 7 box,  but the MIL is organising all the monks and old fogeys coming round.

Also I'm in deep shit with everyone here now after I blew up at the old Mann today for smoking me out.

----------


## Dillinger

Hahahaha. Love it

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^^They're right Nige.

Put your foot down early - otherwise you'll waste more time and money.

----------


## nigelandjan

I know they are Nasty piece,  problem is I can't lug a queen size bed from this house ta other one all on my own.

There are logistics involved here.

I might pack me case and piss off and visit some old friends  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     until the smokes died down a bit

----------


## Bettyboo

You upset the FiL, maybe even, God forbid, made him or your missus lose face...  :Sad: 

Make yourself feel better, Nige, get across to Roobarb's thread - there's some fun to be had!  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

I'm sure everything will turn out OK.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Put your foot down early - otherwise you'll waste more time and money.


Too late for Nige, I'm afraid. They know he's a nice guy, so they will continue to trample over him.

I basically blanked my outlaws for the first 2 years and took no shit from them at all. Now they don't fuck with me or the Midget and do as they're bloody well told.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I know they are Nasty piece, problem is I can't lug a queen size bed from this house ta other one all on my own.


I'll give you hand with it on Sunday if you want. No probs.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Yeah I know that's the way I'm feeling believe me I'd love to get out this 8 by 7 box, but the MIL is organising all the monks and old fogeys coming round.
> 
> Also I'm in deep shit with everyone here now after I blew up at the old Mann today for smoking me out.


Does it really matter if the family is pissed? It sure as hell wouldn't to me. They'll get over it. YOU AND JAN are the ones that paid to have it built. The monks (sic) and the old fogies would have to come around during my schedule. Sometimes being a nice, respectful guy opens the door for a Thai, any Thai to use you for a door mat. Grow a set and tell them to fuck off ninge. Do what you want to do. The old saying, "I pay so I say" comes to mind.
Personally I would pick shit with the chickens before I would do what someone else wants me to do, including Kak. Of course I stay in the dog house a lot, but honestly, I've grown to feel very comfortable there. At least it's peaceful.

----------


## Dillinger

I'd  patch it up with the f.i.l,. He was trying to help by the sound of it..Either that or find a hotel until the date is right to move in. Bound to be stressful being around them all the time, plus trying to supervise a gang of fukwits building your house.

----------


## Tassini

Think yourself lucky that you have built a nice small place. At least you have only had to endure for a relatively short period. We were about 2 years building our place, almost finished our 14 year marriage! Their stupidity knows no bounds, our place was nearing completion and we bought some light fittings for 3 rooms. 6 fittings for the open lounge/ dining area, 2 for the upstairs lounge and 1 for the wife's monk room. Before I left for work I put the fittings in each area/room. When I returned after a month I found the fuckwits had mixed the fittings, 5+1 in the lounge/diner. 1+1 in the upstairs lounge........fook me!

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> I know they are Nasty piece, problem is I can't lug a queen size bed from this house ta other one all on my own.
> 
> 
> I'll give you hand with it on Sunday if you want. No probs.


Cheers mate I'm sure you would,  but that's gonna cause a big problem  with me and the missus.

I know a lot of you are right,  problem is I have taken a non confrontational approach I suppose not to upset the wife with them.
Our case is slightly different though cause I really feel for her stuck in the UK with me at times,  she's a long way from her family and it's a lot to ask of her.

Dills right also,  the old man was in his eyes helping,  the culture is very different,  he won't know we don't want to fill our shed with smoke to help alleviate the stink of the shit tank.

Cause we don't have that problem.

If any of you ever meet Andy the guy who built this,  please ask him about my FIL,  Andy stayed here on site with us for the build,  he'll tell you what a character he is to deal with.

The day before I bought and fitted a nice mirror,  shelf and towel rail in his bathroom for him, never even said thanks,  we also earlier bought a hot electric shower for him cause it's been so cold,  so he fills up a tub from the shower then throws it over himself with a pot. 
BTW never said thanks for that either.

To be fair to the guy he let's me use his pickup when I want,  but then again,  we just taxed,  insured it for him.

We are very different cultures.

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok I forgot to add today is my younger brothers birthday,  it's also the day when this build is 100% complete and finished. 

The small balcony wall will be painted and I will be putting one final coat of wood stain on the front door.

Then I shall be down on my poor old knees again scrubbing the floors one last time ( as I was till 7pmllast night )

Then I shall hang the curtains on the rails I've already put up then I'll try and take some final pics for you.


I hope to spend the weekend relaxing painting ( the pleasurable kind ) then a visa run Monday,  then hopefully out of here for some touring round to visit friends and relax.

----------


## helge

> that's gonna cause a big problem with me and the missus.


No, cause you will indulge her

I almost spoilt everything once when at the finish line

Listen to her

----------


## koman

Boy, am I glad to have no family involved.   We made a decision before we even bought the land than no blood relative of any description would be involved in any part of the project.  I must be lucky...my wife is totally in agreement with me on this...she believes and accepts that most of her fellow country folk are useless and quite dangerous to have around.... :rofl: 

The relationship with our building manager was well established before we started too.  Having a professional manage things keeps it all at arms length and pretty much eliminates the danger of any tribal warfare.

Hope you get it all settled down.  Thai's do seem to get over shit pretty quickly if you give them a bit of space.....and maybe a bottle of whiskey.... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well thanks km,  I will just state once more for anyone who may have missed the point " I will never live here  "!!

I am in the very lucky position of being allowed to work How many months per year I choose running up to my retirement. 

Gravy made a point in another thread about it being a waste of money,  well that's his opinion, but the nearest resort to stay in here is about 18kms away and 6 months or so of that for the next 5 years or so didn't add up to me.

IF  I finally do retire in thailand its will be a good 15 hour journey away from this crew,, in the meantime it will be nice to come back to a place with my stuff in it where I want it

----------


## charleyboy

Nige. Everything will be fine, just as soon as the smoke dies down! :mid:

----------


## andy bryant

i would take the old man out back and shoot him if he was related to me,he is past belief 
total deviant…
keep on him nigel or you will make a rod for your own back in the future

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Cheers mate I'm sure you would, but that's gonna cause a big problem with me and the missus.


You're missing the point. It would make for a smashing ending to the thread...




> never said thanks


I'm sure it's a sign of weakness.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> a visa run Monday


What time is good for you to meet? I'll send you a Googly of the car park.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Actually, I just asked The Midget why fathers are ignorant pricks and we came to the conclusion that its because they're the had of the family and the kids doing stuff like that for them is expected as a matter of course, so you're not doing anything special.

I did say that from our perspective they're not 'above' us and will likely miss out on more niceties in the future. I'm expecting a blow-job off Ma when they move into the place I'm building.

----------


## Norton

Sounds you have gotten yourself into a proper in-law feud. Time to put your foot down. It's never too late. Treat the FiL and any other person with the same respect they treat you. Practice the golden rule. "He who has the gold makes the rules". This is what Thai "culture" is all about so will come as no big shock to the in-laws. After a short period, the in laws will soon understand it's in their best interests to stfu and leave you do things your way.




> Just move in when it's done and tell them all to get fucked.


A good way to start. Note, it's my experience you can find an "expert" on auspicious days to confirm the day you want to move in is indeed a good day.

----------


## taxexile

> in the meantime it will be nice to come back to a place with my stuff in it where I want it


Very interesting and informative thread, the house looks like a perfect bolt hole, and the build has been relatively painless,  although its a pity it couldnt be further away from the in laws house. I would be planting vegetation to increase the aspect of separation.

I think for westerners to live with or close to thai families, especially rural thai families, we have to either be prepared to give up most of the territoriality and privacy that we expect and have become used to, or if we wish to retain it, then the boundaries have to be marked out assertively very early in the relationship, as per ralphsassers posts.
His comments about letting them walk all over you if allowed to are spot on.

The pecking order needs to be set out early on, and , his land or not, bursting out over the smoking episode was the right thing to do.  




Who will have the keys to the house when it is unoccupied, and what is to stop others from using, and abusing, the place and all its contents when you are not there. Have you considered putting land mines around the house?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm expecting a blow-job off Ma when they move into the place I'm building.


That didn't go down well. The Midget's not talking to me now after informing her that her folks should be bending over for me. Oh well...

----------


## Dillinger

Now imagine the reception if she knew about  your intentions for Ma  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now imagine the reception if she knew about  your intentions for Ma


She understands metaphorical statements.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well that's a turn up for the books,  just back from Phon Phisai to register the house,

BUT  this morning before I left I re coated the front door,  whilst I was doing that the old man made a beeline for me jumped up on the balcony,  jabbered away quite softly,  then all smiling was patting me on the back,  basically apologies about yesterday's smoke.

I shook his hand and smiled in acknowledgement and off he went round the back of the bungalow again, , moments later after he circled round he reappeared just to the right of me, , stopped in his tracks looked me in the eye,  cooked one leg up and released a massive jam tart,  winked at me and moved on.

Now after reading Marmite def of father,  I reckon he was saying you may have won the battle son but I'm gonna win the war,  there's only one alpha male in this camp.

Mabe acterritory marking expertise.

Tax x  this will be locked up all 3 sets of keys going home in my pocket,  all power off from inside,  complete shutdown thanks.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I reckon you should invite somtam slaps fil over,

----------


## Dillinger

He'd be sweeping up more potential bonfires

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> I know they are Nasty piece, problem is I can't lug a queen size bed from this house ta other one all on my own.
> 
> 
> I'll give you hand with it on Sunday if you want. No probs.


 Yea, I am happy to come along as well, if you are short of xtra muscle. ;-)

----------


## Bettyboo

> Does it really matter if the family is pissed? It sure as hell wouldn't to me.


This is your belligerent American side coming out again, Ralph. You're not in Kansas now...  :Smile: 




> I'd patch it up with the f.i.l,. He was trying to help by the sound of it.


Eggsackery. He made a booboo, but he had good intentions; he wanted to help Nige.




> I have taken a non confrontational approach I suppose not to upset the wife with them.


That's smart, Nige.




> We are very different cultures


Spot on.




> I will just state once more for anyone who may have missed the point " I will never live here "!!


Indeed. Another reason not to get too stressed, different culture and all. You've struck a good balance of non-confrontation and getting what you wanted.




> BUT this morning before I left I re coated the front door, whilst I was doing that the old man made a beeline for me jumped up on the balcony, jabbered away quite softly, then all smiling was patting me on the back, basically apologies about yesterday's smoke.
> 
> I shook his hand and smiled in acknowledgement and off he went round the back of the bungalow again


There we go, all's well...  :Smile: 

Some fukin awful matcho type ideas on this page from some posters. Basically, you're in their back yard, quite literally, to show them a bit of respect and decency is the right thing to do. It is possible to get on with the inlaws well, let them be themselves, but set boundaries, respectfully to all concerned. We're not in Kansas now peoples...

Having said that, like all families/people all over the world, you do meet some nasty fukers, and the boundaries for those folk need to be very clear, as with the consequences when those boundaries are crossed. Nige's FiL is not one of those folks, he's just an eccentric old fella who's trying to do his best in a cultural relationship that he finds difficult.

----------


## rickschoppers

I just caught up with all your posts Nige and have to say, I can relate. When we finally had all the funds to start the house build, it was delayed by a month due to the proper monk day to start. We all realize where we are and how the culture will be different. We all try to bend to a breaking point to accept all the different ways, but everyone once in awhile, we reach that breaking point. 

I hold things in too long and then when the cork blows, I need to go somewhere to cool off. If I stuck around, I would say something I would soon regret. A requirement to live in Thailand is definitely knowing your breaking point and what one can do to cool off short of strangling someone. Maybe someone needs to start a thread, if one has not already been done, on how they cool off to help those who are unable to.

Anyway, I think you handled it well Nige and it sounds like the storm has passed, as they all do, sooner or later.

----------


## Norton

> There we go, all's well...


Time will tell. :Smile: 




> I reckon he was saying you may have won the battle son but I'm gonna win the war, there's only one alpha male in this camp.

----------


## Bettyboo

^hmmm, I see your point, Norts.

It's FiL's neck of the woods, let him have it, Nige.  :Smile: 

The house has been a great success, the thread is great, life is good. You're too smart to get sucked into a macho pissing contest, Nige. You've got what you wanted, you're a winner. Being gracious in victory will just make your life easier in future.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> The house has been a great success, the thread is great, life is good. You're too smart to get sucked into a macho pissing contest, Nige. You've got what you wanted, you're a winner. Being gracious in victory will just make your life easier in future.


Spot on. Enjoy the experience.

----------


## nigelandjan

Came close to big trouble in Phon Phisai today,  one bloke in a gang of 3 thought it would be a good idea to poke his finger in my arse, , I sure wasn't in the mood ( not that I ever would be for any of that ) one of them thought it was funny till I squared up to the 3 of em. 

I gotta calm down a bit,  I'm not normally like this,  20 years ago mabe,  but the old red mist came down today.

Anyway unfortunately I'm very sorry to say I have just been given some real shit news about my dear little thai nephew,  this lad follows me everywhere. 

Dependant on the second blood test,  his problems potentially will pale any problems of mine into insignificance.

Sorry I don't feel too good now,  pictures of the finished job tommorow

----------


## Iceman123

Sorry to hear about your Thai nephew hope all turns out well for him. These are the important things - not the ultimate finish of 4 walls and a roof

This thread has been a fantastic read and I have felt your every frustration along the way.

My fil died some years ago and I am Automatically deferred to as the family head even though I only spend 4 months each year in Thailand. So no daft relies to deal with.

I wish you well Nigel - you are almost there!

----------


## ootai

Nigel
First hope it goes well for your nephew.  I have really enjoyed your thread and you have been honest about what you have thought along the way. Personally I thought you over reacted to the tile police but you seemed to get over it and then lots of other little things built up to bring on the "Red Mist'. Like others have said relax and don't let it get to you.  

I remember the first (and only time so far) that I exploded in Thailand, ther missus didn't give a shit about what upset me all she worried about was how I had embarrsed her by confirming to all the spectators (contractors planting taro for us) that she had married a crazy c**t.

Anyway I love your house especially the bricks/blocks, if ever I am crazy enough to build something there again I will have to ask you where I can get them. First time I have seen a build in thailand that didn't use posts but load bearing walls instead.

I hope you will be able to sleep at night thinking your house is safe just because you have the 3 keys with you, please up date us on the outcome of that in ayear or so.  Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

----------


## bobforest

NigeJan

Don't worry about the house shit at a time like this. Just work out what's important and worry about the top priorities. 

Hang in there mate

bobforest

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> to show them a bit of respect and decency is the right thing to do.


Not when you're the sucker paying for it. They should be showing you some respect.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> Does it really matter if the family is pissed? It sure as hell wouldn't to me.
> 
> 
> This is your belligerent American side coming out again, Ralph. You're not in Kansas now... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belligerant American side? Not at all. I'm a firm believer in the more shit one takes the more will be given to him. Common sense really. If you think I am belligerant, ask yourself, "why?" Because this American has had his share of shit given to him and I refuse to let anyone ever do it again. So, if being a man and standing up for yourself to you is being belligerant, well..... you know what they say about "every body has an ass." Well......maybe you don't because obviously you're not an American.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> to show them a bit of respect and decency is the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> Not when you're the sucker paying for it. They should be showing you some respect.


I agree Marmite. When I built my house, people came to my door that I had never seen before trying to sell everything under the sun or trying to be nosey to look at my house or monks standing in front of my door looking wanting a handout. I put up a security wall to stop it. End of story? 
No, not quite. Then they started opening my gate and inviting themselves in. I blew my stack one day when I woke up one morning and a man in the village that buys and sells cattle and a woman were sitting on my front porch at 6:00 doing their business transaction. When I finished throwing a fit, the police, 2 monks, and the village chief came to my gate to calm me down. Notice I SAID "CAME TO MY GATE". They did not come in. No problems with unwanted visitors since. No one and I mean no one comes on my property uninvited including family. True story.

----------


## ootai

ralphlsasser
in reference to your comment asbout the more you take the more you get, I couldn't agree more.
I have been told that most people consider me to be dominating, however I don't believe that to be the case.  In my opinion what I do is refuse to be dominated and that has the effect as described above.  I tell people, this is what I am doing or where I am going and you can either come along and join in or get out of the way.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> ralphlsasser
> in reference to your comment asbout the more you take the more you get, I couldn't agree more.
> I have been told that most people consider me to be dominating, however I don't believe that to be the case. In my opinion what I do is refuse to be dominated and that has the effect as described above. I tell people, this is what I am doing or where I am going and you can either come along and join in or get out of the way.


You're right. Give in to their way of thinking, especially a Thai because it indicates weekness and they'll dominate you. I do the same, this is me, if you don't agree in respecting others, common courtesy, and saying what you mean, get out of the way.
I took shit, held my tounge, and did what others wanted me to do all my working life to keep a good job. Now, retired I don't take any shit from no one.

----------


## BKKBILL

There sure is a lot of bravo advice being tossed around. Think you are handling the in-laws properly. Interesting thing about Thais is if you move three hundred meters away they will never visit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Interesting thing about Thais is if you move three hundred meters away they will never visit.


We're 15km away and a sister and her daughter is visiting as I type this...

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> Interesting thing about Thais is if you move three hundred meters away they will never visit.
> 
> 
> We're 15km away and a sister and her daughter is visiting as I type this...


That's very rude, you should offer her some lao khao  :smiley laughing: 
Half the family lives in Bangkok but they stay in my room for a week... they're so annoying and they snore like a snorlax.

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> Interesting thing about Thais is if you move three hundred meters away they will never visit.
> 
> 
> We're 15km away and a sister and her daughter is visiting as I type this...


It could possibly be a BKK thing. We moved three hundred meters away never saw hide nor hair of that group I'm 
now up north and everyone seems to want to visit maybe too close or too far is the thing we just to figure that one out.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wizard of Oz

I had the same problem with people wandering in and out of my property, and I hate that. During rice season they would just bluntly say move your car, we need to get through. but also sales people just wondered in and if you told them you dont need anything, would still walk into the property and have a look!

 So first I build a wall around the 80x80 property, took a bit of time, but it's build.

Too bad I had to wait for the gates, without them they would still walk in. Now with the gates installed its fine, just need to keep them locked!

Family, who lives down the road have keys to enter, they have never bothered me.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I had the same problem with people wandering in and out of my property, and I hate that. During rice season they would just bluntly say move your car, we need to get through. but also sales people just wondered in and if you told them you dont need anything, would still walk into the property and have a look!
> 
> So first I build a wall around the 80x80 property, took a bit of time, but it's build.
> 
> Too bad I had to wait for the gates, without them they would still walk in. Now with the gates installed its fine, just need to keep them locked!
> 
> Family, who lives down the road have keys to enter, they have never bothered me.


One time I had a person walking across my property before the wall was installed taking a short cut to the main road. It was dark and she yells to my wife to turn the outside lights on so she can see. I won't repeat my words, but let's just say she got my response loud and clear. It happened to be my wife's cousin.
Usually the wall and gates stop all that, but as you say, it must be kept locked. I refuse to lock my gate during the day because we go in and out all day, but after my fit, I haven't had a problem.

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok were done now,  well for this visit anyway,  when we come back in November I will fit a fairly basic kitchen and add wardrobes and living area furniture.

So for now some final pics for you.




I planted some lucky ivy on the new balcony,  it ain't half growing









A close up for you, ,, million % true

----------


## nigelandjan

I got my measurements mm perfect here

----------


## nigelandjan

Bedroom,  and I think Marmite may well have a different view of temperatures in our concrete tiled box when he visits next,  ok I know we're nowhere near the 40, s but we had enjoyed 30 here for the last 3 days and with the living room door closed this room is cool, no in fact cold.

Yes I know later its gonna get hot,  but my point being this ain't gonna cost big bucks to enjoy a comfy nights kip

----------


## nigelandjan

All well in the old Hong naam despite the awfull !,,,,, no leave it

----------


## bankao dreamer

Looking good mate I like the Ivy nice touch.

----------


## nigelandjan

Right that's about it for now,  will post warm up night date if any would like to come let me know.

I will also update as and when I do other bits.

As for us were going travelling to see friends all over thailand then we're going for a holiday somewhere else in Asia then back home the end of March hoping to return in November this year for 4 months.

Hope you've enjoyed it,  sorry bout my blow up and grumpiness at the end,  it was a kinda release valve,  I'm as much to blame being a Taurus I like things to be done correctly, anyway all well that ends well.

 Cheers and good luck to the rest still building and those about to embark

     Nigel + Jan

----------


## Dillinger

dunno about the dividing wall between toilet and shower mate. I'd have gone with glass. you will be in that shower one day and smell death then hear giggling. They're all like that these Thai women aint they ? can't be just mine :Smile:

----------


## koman

That's quite a wall between the shitter and the shower......were you expecting to have RPG's fired at you in the shower???.....  Has a nice fortress look about it though... :Smile:   I think I pissed in a toilet like that once.....Carnarvon Castle I think it was... :Smile: 

Anyhow Nige, how are you going to handle the anti-climax now that it's over for a while?

----------


## Bettyboo

Gotta say, liking the look of that terrace, especially the tiling.

Nice pics here, Nige.  :Smile: 




Plenty of room for the snakes to get in under that door, very thoughtful, Nige - it does get cold and they'll enjoy a nice bedroom to relax in...  :Smile: 

All in all, it has worked out very very well. Excellent.  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

Final photos look great - Nigel you should hire yourself out to asshole farangs like me who have no clue about building but want the house.

----------


## Malcom

Looking great, I might actually copy/steal a few ideas. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Well tbh we are really pleased with the outcome.

I drew the initial plans for it and also had to bear in mind how the Thais like they're beds to face etc,  I thought the through flow of air would work and it does! 

It's worked as I planned for the outside bit of the air con unit is in the shade all day.

Iceman if ever you need any help with drawings,  plans,  ideas etc PM me,  will try my best to offer any help I can,  no charge don't worry.

----------


## sabang

> Notice I SAID "CAME TO MY GATE".


Noticed. It's quite pointless me getting a gate, because we don't even have a wall, or fence. And visitors are always welcome- the dogs announce their arrival. But we live in a small family hamlet, 2.5km from the nearest village. I don't miss staring at my own private wall- it blocks the view of the paddies, and passing life. Guess I lack some 'western genes'- I don't really see the point of being walled in in a small community.

Anyway, good stuff nige, a nice and comfortable pad. Dunno how your time in Thailand will evolve- we're all different- but I found myself gravitating more towards rural Thailand as I lived here longer. That's why we live in the MIL's place (which I put up), and rent out down south. So try to keep on good terms with the old man.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Betty all 3 doors I'm fitting draught excluder bars to them tight to the floor mate,  unfortunately someone's borrowed my hacksaw

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> sorry bout my blow up and grumpiness at the end, it was a kinda release valve


Totally understandable. There's nearly 70million of the fuckers on my genocide list at the moment. The next fucking retard who asks if my lad can speak Thai or not is going to get a knuckle sandwich (in English). Despite being here for 12 years, I'm still amazed at their total stupidity.

Otherwise, nice pad. Job well done. See you for coffee in the morgan.

----------


## BKKBILL

That chair just past the terrace looks very inviting. Excellent thread nice house have a great well deserved holiday.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks BK Bill will do mate Chok dii mak

----------


## Mickjean

It's a great job Nigel we are proud of you pal Mick Jean

----------


## Roobarb

Looks superb Nigel, a job well done.  The next trip up you'll be able to just kick back and enjoy the place.

Happy travels until then...

----------


## Top Cat

Nice looking cottage style property there N&J.

And as always _"Nowt gets built without blood, sweat and tears being spilt"._

----------


## stevefarang

Looks great Nigel !

Our guest suite bathroom has a similar dividing wall between the toilet and shower.

I like that outside sitting area too !

Chok dee !!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Thank you all kindly for your comments and best wishes,  again all the best to those still building,  it's a great feeling this morning not having to get up and go in there to do anything.

Well tbh not quite true as I have just been informed I have to put up a Buddha shelf high up in the living room for that ( blessing day ) coming up.

Now I gotta buy food for over 50 people! !

It's gonna be a very lucky house lol

----------


## patsycat

Love it.

And only one and a half hissy fits.  Great.

Now, my liddle corner will be just to curl up in that shady bit under the tree.  With a snake protection cover thing.

----------


## charleyboy

> my liddle corner


Sorry Nige, off subject...

I'm going to have a word with NR about you!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thank you all kindly for your comments and best wishes,  again all the best to those still building,  it's a great feeling this morning not having to get up and go in there to do anything.
> 
> Well tbh not quite true as I have just been informed I have to put up a Buddha shelf high up in the living room for that ( blessing day ) coming up.
> 
> Now I gotta buy food for over 50 people! !
> 
> It's gonna be a very lucky house lol


Is Jan still talking to me after my delicate observations on Thai 'culture' and its wonderful, enlightened people?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Betty all 3 doors I'm fitting draught excluder bars to them tight to the floor mate, unfortunately someone's borrowed my hacksaw


Good idea, Nige. You'll never see that hacksaw again...




> The next trip up you'll be able to just kick back and enjoy the place.


It'll be full with inlaws by then, no space for Nige and Jan.  :Smile: 




> Our guest suite bathroom


guest suite bathroom

GUEST SUITE BATHROOM!!!!

Oh, Dil's giddy aunt, Steve - you bloody flash bastard!  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Thank you all kindly for your comments and best wishes,  again all the best to those still building,  it's a great feeling this morning not having to get up and go in there to do anything.
> 
> Well tbh not quite true as I have just been informed I have to put up a Buddha shelf high up in the living room for that ( blessing day ) coming up.
> 
> Now I gotta buy food for over 50 people! !
> 
> ...


Yes mate for sure she is,  you know she's just a little happy bundle,  all though the other day when I was in full flow about the old man she did pull me up and say very calmly

     " You are speaking very rude words "


I spoke a few more late Friday night,  but that's another story  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Congrats Nige on the completion. You have managed to do, in a very short time, something that has taken most of us much longer. Kudos to your planning and persistence. You should enjoy your place for many years to come and I hope to make it over to see it in person at some point.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks Rick,  you will be more than welcome to come over anytime or at the house warming, , it's worth coming over to witness Marmite not drinking ( ahem ) apparently  :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Well done mate you got there in the end. Enjoy your travels have a safe journey and pop in if you have time.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> Originally Posted by ralphlsasser
> 
> Notice I SAID "CAME TO MY GATE".
> 
> 
> Noticed. It's quite pointless me getting a gate, because we don't even have a wall, or fence. And visitors are always welcome- the dogs announce their arrival. But we live in a small family hamlet, 2.5km from the nearest village. I don't miss staring at my own private wall- it blocks the view of the paddies, and passing life. Guess I lack some 'western genes'- I don't really see the point of being walled in in a small community.
> 
> Anyway, good stuff nige, a nice and comfortable pad. Dunno how your time in Thailand will evolve- we're all different- but I found myself gravitating more towards rural Thailand as I lived here longer. That's why we live in the MIL's place (which I put up), and rent out down south. So try to keep on good terms with the old man.


A wall was the only way to keep out unwanted visitors, monks, ducks, dogs, chickens and thiefs. The wall is only 1 meter tall (the lattis work at the top isn't finished yet), but it, with the gate does the job. If someone tries try climb over the 1 meter wall I have a 1 kilo Chicuaha with a bad attitude that firmly believes he's a 50 kilo Rottewiler to take car of them. :Smile:  He will eat their ankles up. I live on a main highway which invites people selling everything from brooms to cow shit to stop. The wall stopped all that. If I lived as you do in a small family hamlet 2.5 kilometers from a village I wouldn't need a wall because the family doesn't bother me, but I don't. I live at the end of a village.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well Marmite is just gonna love this one. 

Today we went to Fao Rai to transfer the leccy meter to a pukka one now the house is registered.

Whilst there I had to buy a Buddha shelf for this nonsense on Friday so when we eventually got home I was armed with my black and decker ready to go.

 " Now where  exactly would you like this love?  "

In the living room honey, , came the reply

" Ok exactly where and how high?  "


No no no! !!!  Not today it's Buddha day and full moon and they're selling Pak choi for ye sip  baht in khampagang today..


Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmm mmmmm   man uuu    man uuuu

Do it Thursday ok?

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks JPPR2  sorry for some reason at the moment I can't reply to Pm, s on my Galaxy,  good luck with it all.

----------


## Loombucket

That must be a record for speed in building. Well done Nigel, it looks fantastic.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well it's our " BIG " day tommorow.

When I agreed to this escapade the figures I was given 

5 monks 

6 old people

a few close friends. 

This afternoon we bought 

10 kilos pork mince //    8 whole chickens  //  15 kilos chicken portions //  6 fish // half a pig //  sack of sticky rice // 8 hands of bananas //  5  bags of tapioca dessert // 

Then I had to go back for the second load.

I all ready had a flare up this evening with one of the helpers children,  carrying sand into the new house with her dress,  and I've just been told to conform,  smile politely and not get upset at all the kids wandering in there tommorow with they're hands full of sticky rice plastering it all over the walls.

This will NOT happen if we buy in Cha am later

----------


## koman

> This will NOT happen if we buy in Cha am later


It will be ten times worse there Nige.....the kids down there bring guns and knives...  stay where you are and put up with the sticky rice..... :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Some of today's mumbo jumbo

----------


## nigelandjan

Kitchen staff early today

----------


## nigelandjan

We had one of the local lao khao brigade turn up 8am for the family mumbo jumbo before the monks at 10am,  so he kicks his flip flops off jumps on the balcony takes a swig from the bottle in his pocket, begins coughing jumps back down no shoes on runs across the mud barefoot,  spews his ring then goes straight back into our clean house,  mud everywhere.

I had similar shit from these animals yesterday and blew up,  Jan had words with me last night,  told me she wanted no shouting and swearing from me today,, which I've kept to ( so far )

" You have to understand honey its our culture "

My reply, , what to live like fkin animals and treat other people's homes like shit, ,, ain't gone down too well.

----------


## charleyboy

Just wait whilst they start traipsing through your house, opening the fridge door and helping themselves to a drink!
(you know you've been accepted into the community)

When I was a kid, I wouldn't open the fridge door without my mum's permission...Woe betide me if I did.

----------


## Roobarb

> Some of today's mumbo jumbo





> " You have to understand honey its our culture "


Looks like great fun Nigel...   :Smile: 

Did you mention to Jan that in your culture it was considered to be jolly bad luck to have a Christmas tree up after the the twelfth night?

You've done well mate, shown your displeasure beforehand and hopefully smiled (grimaced) throughout the proceedings.  Face therefore having been preserved all round, you should now be able to sit outside having a beer whilst Jan gets on with cleaning the residue remaining after the departure of her culture.

----------


## Bettyboo

> We had one of the local lao khao brigade turn up 8am for the family mumbo jumbo before the monks at 10am, so he kicks his flip flops off jumps on the balcony takes a swig from the bottle in his pocket, begins coughing jumps back down no shoes on runs across the mud barefoot, spews his ring then goes straight back into our clean house, mud everywhere.


Oh Dil's giddy aunt...  :Sad: 

Wouldn't wanna be around that shite! You're doing well, Nige - keep up the good work, don't kill anyone, it's bad karma. Those fellas with the hats do look a tad dodgy; are they from Peckham?

----------


## bankao dreamer

We had all that stuff when we had only just started. I said to the Wife how can we have a house blessing when we have only half a house. It was something to do with auspicious dates, the upstairs Loo was not in existence and the downstairs one wasn't even tiled heck the kitchen was only an empty space without a block in place. Yes but isn't it better to have it now they can't wreck anything, Ahhh yes let them come the kids can put sticky hands all over bare concrete blocks. The only bad point when one of our local Lao Khao lot found my Sirloin Steak in the cooler box, he had it grilled and eaten before we could stop him. The Wife gave him a right bollocking but he went home happy and full the bastard

----------


## charleyboy

^ Bet he thought all his Buddha days had come at once.

----------


## bankao dreamer

^^^
They would have been his last if I could have had my way. That steak cost me a fortune and I was looking forward to it as soon as everybody else had buggered off. I have nick names for all the locals we refer to him as Mr Steak or Git.

----------


## koman

The British are so inflexible when they go abroad.    This blessing stuff in absolutely essential unless you want the place hit by lightning, or sinking into an abyss...or invaded by evil spirits.   It is not just a question of tolerating it, you must embrace it and try to repeat it as often as possible..... :rofl:

----------


## armstrong

i don't think we had one.   they had a little 'do' when we put the spirit house in.   but it was just the in-laws, my wife and some old man.   i went to work while they did that.

it probably helps that the family doesn't socialize at all.

edit:  oddly enough there's only about 4 houses in the whole moo bahn that has a spirit house.   the rest will burn for eternity.  i guess.

----------


## nigelandjan

No no RB!  I been down on me knees mate  I've scrubbed them floors spotless,  moved all that spooky crap onto the balcony and locked the door.

Everyone here except me is pissed and that poxy karaoke shite is going on forever. 


Comment of the day from some hardcore shed folk around midday.

It's so nice and cool in here,  we love it

I

----------


## Bettyboo

> It's so nice and cool in here, we love it


There you go, Nige - that makes the entire experience worthwhile! Little things can be a blessing. Turn up the music, at least another 5 hours to go yet...

----------


## nigelandjan

The guy in the corner with the hat is one of the nicest Thai guys I've ever met.

He does general labour for us all ways puts in a good day,  will never accept more than 300bht

----------


## Bettyboo

^stop it, Nige - you're spoiling my stereotyping!

My concrete pour has been done, btw - a tad shallow...  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

They can do what they want with the current build. I can't see the outlaws lasting there more than a few month before the Midget kicks them out anyway.

As for my retirement place that I will be building in a few years time: no monks, now outlaws, no spirit house, no Thai traditions and Buddha can get fucked because he's not going to be living in my house unless it's in one of those nice Glimt style painting they do in Thailand.

----------


## helge

> As for my retirement place that I will be building in a few years time: no monks, now outlaws, no spirit house, no Thai traditions and Buddha


And no Midget ?

I took the bait  :Sad:

----------


## crepitas

> All well in the old Hong naam despite the awfull !,,,,, no leave it


gotta ask: the bum gun ..south paw and real long arms?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Unless you sit backwards on the seat...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
>  As for my retirement place that I will be building in a few years time: no monks, now outlaws, no spirit house, no Thai traditions and Buddha
> 
> 
> And no Midget ?
> 
> I took the bait


She'll be there.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I`m curious Nige....everyone keep`s going on about `the thai way` or `TIT or farang not know and I see all the negative comments about thai life from people who live here.
 You and the missus live in the UK, how does she feel about that and the `english` way of life?
 I`d love to know the thai point of view about living/working in a `western` country.....

----------


## nigelandjan

She wants to go back and live and work, ,, I don't.

She loves the nice holidays We have in the Caribbean / Europe etc,  she really enjoys the British Super bike racing which we follow around the Country,  she is an affable,  friendly,  easy going little creature and has plenty of Thai and non thai friends in the UK. 

She wants to stay and work longer in the UK than I do.

----------


## peterpan

There will a clone of this house about 20 Km away, its perfect for my ol lady, 

I'm going back to the land of hobbits in few weeks. My daughters are the right age 11 and 10. so they need  a decent education and some sanity. I will take my girls and leave my wife here. 
Not kidnapping my girls, my wife knows they are going to get a  better education so shes all for it.
I was looking over your build and its perfect for her needs and the right costs.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well I wish you all the very best with your daughters Pete , seems a bit extreme leaving the old trouble and strife behind here mate . 

  I know everyone,s got different circumstances , but it would be impossible for me.

----------


## peterpan

No prob for me, Nig and it makes the whole exercise easier, as my girls get automatic right  of entry, she doesn't.

----------


## ralphlsasser

I too will be leaving in June. Looking forward to it. Never to return to this screwed up country.

----------


## thaicbr

HI EVERY ONE.. Gotta say this has been a great read. Found it about 2 hours ago.

 Nigel, Can i ask how much the total cost was to get to the finished house?

Also Why the super industrial roof.. that looks seriously heavy?

Those blocks look like just what i'm looking for for a similar but slightly smaller build.
Thanks ALLAN

----------


## malcy

> Here you are Betts,  your gonna have to go some to be at these tile cuts around my tree trunks


Have you checked they didn't just cut the posts and slide the tiles underneath ?  :mid:  seriously though I have just read this thread from start to finish and it is one of the nicest and well made places I have seen . Looking forward to seeing your palace build .

----------


## nigelandjan

> HI EVERY ONE.. Gotta say this has been a great read. Found it about 2 hours ago.
> 
>  Nigel, Can i ask how much the total cost was to get to the finished house?
> 
> Also Why the super industrial roof.. that looks seriously heavy?
> 
> Those blocks look like just what i'm looking for for a similar but slightly smaller build.
> Thanks ALLAN


Hi Allan and glad you enjoyed it.

 As regards the roof if you want concrete instead of tin you need a good base to sit it on , unless you want a Thai style flexi roof like my Mil has on her new kitchen.

 As regards price its best you PM the builder for it as to be fair to him I think he may have either broke even or made a bit of a loss , so it would be better if he gave you an up to date figure.

----------


## thaicbr

Ok cool. thanks

----------


## rickschoppers

> There will a clone of this house about 20 Km away, its perfect for my ol lady, 
> 
> I'm going back to the land of hobbits in few weeks. My daughters are the right age 11 and 10. so they need  a decent education and some sanity. I will take my girls and leave my wife here. 
> Not kidnapping my girls, my wife knows they are going to get a  better education so shes all for it.
> I was looking over your build and its perfect for her needs and the right costs.



I know this topic has been talked about quite a bit and I am still not convinced my son would have a "better life" by being educated and living in America than in Thailand. The States have more opportunities, but the environment is one of high stress, high cost and very little time for relaxation and family. Everyone knows American will continue to decline unless they find a solution to some of their woes.

Thailand is not perfect by a long shot, but my son has more family here that spend a lot of time with each other enjoying what they have. He will inherit pretty much everything I own since most of my money is now in Thailand. I do still have a residence in America that I will inherit, but I am not sure what I will do with it once my 92 year old mother is gone.

I respect your decision to take your girls to a western environment, but I have not reached the same decision yet for my son.

----------


## terry57

Really nice thread Nigel and quite entertaining reading about the dealings with your inlaws.

Good luck back in Blighty.

----------


## nigelandjan

Yes thanyou Terry for that , tbh it has been a bit of entertainment for those who have been along for the ride . 

Much like Betty,s and the other kinda non too serious build threads. 

 In the long run , and I have allready discussed this with my missus ,, ,,, when I am departed I want this place given to my eldest sil to live in as she is disabled and can no longer do stairs.

 My missus will be more than taken care of , so she will have no worries.

 Sha agrees with me about this and so untill the day cometh we will use it as a comfy place to crash for a while when visiting the area.

 At the moment we are taking a lovely break in Penang then a few weeks back in Issan before back home to the Uk , can,t wait now.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Oi... How long you there for ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Ive emailed , PM,D YOU mate , put shouts out on here for you , what else can I do ? 


 Anyway were at the RAINBOW PARADISE HOTEL NEXT TO THE FLAMINGO MATE

 Were here 2 more nights ok ?  Room 2209 pucker room

----------


## Mickjean

Will not be long befor I am picking you up and back in the real world  Nigel & Jan looking forward to seeing you both. :Smile:  Mick & Jean.

----------


## Moolek

Very nice build Nigel.

Nice to see a new method. I went through the thread a bit quickly and I didn't really get how the roof steel ties into the walls. Do you have any photo's of that? I read your description but am having a bit of trouble visualizing it.

Also, I am curious how you tied in the terrace roof to the main roof. Those great bloody trees are certainly strong enough but it looks like the other end of the joists are simply tied into the sofit. I am sure there is something I missed there.

Overall looks great, nice to see a design/build that suits its purpose.

----------

